# PROGRESS PICS FOR OCT/MT USERS: 6/1 - 9/1



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I thought it was time to do an updated thread since the other one is soooooooooooo long.  

For all the ladies who have just updated your pics and placed them in the other thread, please put them here so all can see!

Blessings....N&W


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be the first!

*post copied from other progress pic thread*

Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!







I've been a faithful user of Mega-Tek for 3 months.

I wanted to wait until the September 1st party to show this progress but I was so excited that I had to share my excitement with you ladies TODAY!

I'm a part of the 1/8-1/4 inch a month club so the amount of growth I've received in these past three months means so much to me!

I thank God for leading me to this awesome product and I thank God for you amazing ladies who've supported and encouraged me!

I can only imagine where my hair is going to be when my 6 year natural hair anniversary rolls around in late December!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are mine results...1st pic was in April and the others was taken in August:







August:





















I think I've gained about another 2 inches when stretched....I'm happy moreso because I'm about to enter my growing season (Fall/Winter) so I'm looking to at least be a little past brastrap by December.

Ooooohhhhhhh, I hope so because then by next Summer, I will have reached my goal of Mid-back


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Simply awesome progress!!! 

Absolutely beautiful!



EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats Ladies!!! That is some serious growth. I broke down and finally ordered my MT. I received it yesterday. After all those great reviews I figured why not. Keep growing ladies!!!


----------



## Classic (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations Ladies!! The results speak for themselves....you have amazing growth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, ladies.  I can't wait to see the others!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here are mine results...1st pic was in June and the others was taken in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone please catch me 'cause I'm about to fall out.....Too late!



Fabulous N&W...just fabulous!  I'm gonna put on some music and do a praise dance just for you!

:reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Someone please catch me 'cause I'm about to fall out.....Too late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...girl, you are too funny!

Thank you sis.  I see now that when you use this product properly, it causes you to get and keep an inch per month.  It's wonderful to say the least.

Thank you girl for the music...I can hear it and the dance...I'm right there with ya!

:reddancer:


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, ladies.  I can't wait to see the others!!!



congratulations great job


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 30, 2008)

June 7th






August 30th


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh My Goodness!!!!  Look at your ponytail.  It grew alot and got super thick!!!

Congratulations and keep up the great work!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

jancan7 said:


> congratulations great job


 
Thank you, jancan!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I thought it was time to do an updated thread since the other one is soooooooooooo long.
> 
> For all the ladies who have just updated your pics and placed them in the other thread, please put them here so all can see!
> 
> Blessings....N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


>


 
....you keep me laughing!

Girl.....where are your updates????

Get in here...I can't wait to see more pics of your hair, it grew so long and got so thick!!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!! Look at your ponytail. It grew alot and got super thick!!!
> 
> Congratulations and keep up the great work!


 
Thanks, I am trying to get to where you're at


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> Thanks, I am trying to get to where you're at


 
At the rate you are going, you will be in no time.

Keep up the great work...!


----------



## missnappylady (Aug 30, 2008)

O.M.Goodness!! You all have amazing progress!! :woohoo:


----------



## LaPaciencia (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD HEAVENS!!!!  Congratulations on your Amazing growth!!!  SO...are you using MT or OCT! or BOTH?


----------



## MiWay (Aug 30, 2008)

You ladies have made some AMAZING progress!!!  Beautiful hair!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 30, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!! Congratulations on your Amazing growth!!! SO...are you using MT or OCT! or BOTH?


 
I use OCT daily.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Here is a working definition of the word progress from the EbonyEyes English Dictionary:

*prog·ress (n)*
_-noun_
1. brittanynic16

'Nough said!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> O.M.Goodness!! You all have amazing progress!! :woohoo:


Thanks, Missnappylady!!!



BrooklynQueen said:


> You ladies have made some AMAZING progress!!! Beautiful hair!


Thanks, BQ!



EbonyEyes said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love your posts....


----------



## november wind (Aug 30, 2008)

Fantastic progress, ladies!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay Ladies!!!  This is very inspiring progress!!! I really gotta try this!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

For all the people who have begun to use it and are afraid...don't be.  See the results from all of us who have been using and notice the thickness and length, regardless of any shedding.  I don't have shedding anymore, just the normal shedding a person should have.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful progress, ladies!!! It's so very inspiring!!


----------



## EOAA (Aug 30, 2008)

*Nice&Wavy, Ebony Eyes, and Brittanyyou ladies
all have awsome growth.....Congratulations*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

november wind said:


> Fantastic progress, ladies!


 
Thank you, Novemberwind!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Okay Ladies!!! This is very inspiring progress!!! I really gotta try this!


 Yes, try it..you won't regret it.



JustKiya said:


> Beautiful progress, ladies!!! It's so very inspiring!!


Thanks, JK.  I figured I'd better show them now because the way my computer has been acting, I might not get a chance to do it.  I can't wait to see your progress pics!



EyesOfAnAngel said:


> *Nice&Wavy, Ebony Eyes, and Brittanyyou ladies
> all have awsome growth.....Congratulations*


 
Thank you so much, EOAA!


----------



## EOAA (Aug 30, 2008)

*January Noir, I saw your update pic on other thread, all I can say is wow
job well done....Congratulations*


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with N&W!  I had a noticable increase in shedding as well and it initially freaked me out but I kept the faith and kept using the MT daily.  I haven't taken anything to decrease the shedding; I just let my hair do its thing.  Now my shedding is now almost back to where it used to be pre-MT.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

EyesOfAnAngel said:


> *January Noir, I saw your update pic on other thread, all I can say is wow*
> *job well done....Congratulations*


 
ITA with you and I can't wait for her to show her pics here

She has done very well with her progress!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I agree with N&W! I had a noticable increase in shedding as well and it initially freaked me out but I kept the faith and kept using the MT daily. I haven't taken anything to decrease the shedding; I just let my hair do its thing. Now my shedding is now almost back to where it used to be pre-MT.


 
I don't take anything either for it, but I do use the oil on my scalp prior to put on the OCT/MT and I haven't had the shedding like that for a few months now. 

But, I'm so glad that your shedding has slowed way down


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're crazy. I'm just trying to keep up with you. Mega Tek/OCT is it. I will never give it up. Never ever ever!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 30, 2008)

Shedding was a problem for like a week or so but other than that it has been smooth sailing. Thanks for all your positive words ladies. OCT is a wonderful product that I would encourage anyone to use it.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


>



*clears voice and sings musical scales*

oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo ooooooooooh!

ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


>


 
Ok....my turn:










Now that I see it close up....your hair is thicker and longer than I thought originally.....OMGoodness!!!

Keep up the great work, girl....beautiful!


----------



## AngieB (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG!!  You ladies have done a fabulous job. All of you have beautiful hair!


----------



## Tee (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful Progress ladies.  Just Wow!!!


----------



## e$h (Aug 30, 2008)

You all have done a wonderful job! HHG!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> *clears voice and sings musical scales*
> 
> oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo ooooooooooh!
> 
> ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


 


This is one of the best progress pics i've ever seen. Your growth is absolutely fantabulosly awesome. I'm so sold. I can't wait to start using this product so i can be BSL by April next year.


----------



## hothair (Aug 30, 2008)

I am sooo jealous and inspired I will NOT be doing anymore chemical processes till December so hopefully I get a result half as great as you ladies  progress everyone!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh wow you ladies have some amazing growth. i think i wanna order me some of that! lol


----------



## ajacks (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh my!!!!  All of you have made such wonderful progress.  How are you using the MT/OCT? Straight up? Mixed w/ carrier & essential oils?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW, you hair is lovely to look at...Congrats!!!!


----------



## monie20032007 (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um WoW! nice growth


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

EyesOfAnAngel said:


> *January Noir, I saw your update pic on other thread, all I can say is wow
> job well done....Congratulations*



Thanks!  
God is good!   Keep going ladies.  It doesn't happen overnight, but it does happen.


----------



## Tarae (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh wow, all of you have made great progress.  I'm so impressed.  I don't think I've ever entered any OCT/MT threads but I might go check them out and purchase some.  Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Candycane044 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lookin' good ladies!!  I will be posting my results on Monday, Sept 8.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Lookin' good ladies!!  I will be posting my results on Monday, Sept 8.



We can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## la flaca (Aug 30, 2008)

Ladies you made an awesome progress, congrats!!


Ok..... now tell me the regimen


----------



## november wind (Aug 30, 2008)

Every single one of these progress pics are inspirational to me.  I hope I get even half of the progress of you ladies.  Great thread, Nice & Wavy =)


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 30, 2008)

I am just absolutely shocked at everyone's progress pictures! OMG! Would you guys say you had an average of 1 inch a month? I have only been using MT for less than 2 months so I will give an update on September 24th (my 1 yr natural anniversary). Wow you guys are a true inspiration!  Congratulations and happy hair growing! 

Nice & Wavy, can you post your March picture to your 9/1 picture for us to compare and drool over?


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 30, 2008)

**~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~ 
(more pics in my fotki)

I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.
So far my goals have been met with this challenge in the following order..
#1--- My hair is healthy now.
#2--- I'm retaining my length.
#3--- ...oh yeah...a big growth spurt!!!
*


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~ *
> *(more pics in my fotki)*
> 
> *I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.*
> ...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi girls,

I know it 'll be kinda hard to see my progress since I do not have my starting photo from July.   Hopefully, my stylist will get them off her camera soon.   But, I will say that my hair growth between April and August was definitely due to MT.

Some of you may have already seen this in my "Finally Progress Update Thread."


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG!!!!!, All you ladies have wonderful growth!!! MT rules!!!, you guys keep up the good work. I have been only using MT for less than 2 wks. so I'll post on the next go round if that's ok? You guys are such an inspriation & motivation to others to keep them on top of their hair game & not slack on their reggies!!!, Thanks for the new thread NICE & WAVY.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know it 'll be kinda hard to see my progress since I do not have my starting photo from July. Hopefully, my stylist will get them off her camera soon. But, I will say that my hair growth between April and August was definitely due to MT.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen this in my "Finally Progress Update Thread."


 
  Good job!


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW Congrat N&W. I may jump on this soon. OMG great progress. Congrat.


----------



## DaRealist (Aug 30, 2008)

I am in awe. Ladies you all have awesome progress. This has made me stop being lazy and get back on my MT mix. After looking at the first few pics I went right in my bathroom and applied my mix. I am back on the saddle!
Thank you all for sharing your progress.


----------



## Candycane044 (Aug 30, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~
> (more pics in my fotki)
> 
> I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.
> ...




I'm in love with your hair!!!!!!!


----------



## HairTodayCMC (Aug 30, 2008)

Super Growth Ladies!!!!!  You all are my hair inspiration.  I can't wait until I'm able to get a ponytail (no matter how short).  I will be relaxing 9/12.


----------



## Mystic (Aug 30, 2008)

*WOW!!  Amazing growth!!  Guess I am going to have to start using the products again - I am so inconsistent ***sighing****.  Such inspiring progress ladies!*



EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 30, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> I'm in love with your hair!!!!!!!



Geesh..Thanks Canycane!..I can't wait to see your pics....
Congratulations to all the ladies who posted their progress pics thus far....im glad to see your hair thriving!!!!!

...can't wait to see more updates


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> This is one of the best progress pics i've ever seen. Your growth is absolutely fantabulosly awesome. I'm so sold. I can't wait to start using this product so i can be BSL by April next year.



Thank you so much for your sweet words!  

I'm glad that you will be joining us!  So you don't get discouraged if you don't see results right away, I highly recommend that you don't measure your progress until right before the December 1st check-in.

I pray that you get to BSL in April so we can have a huge celebration!


----------



## carletta (Aug 30, 2008)

COME SUMMER NEXT YEAR URR-BODY N THIS BOARD GONNA HAVE BOOTY LENGTH HAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine are in my siggie and one in my avy! Everyone is making such specular progress.

January Noir! :wow: I'm so proud of you!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 30, 2008)

carletta said:


> COME SUMMER NEXT YEAR URR-BODY N THIS BOARD GONNA HAVE BOOTY LENGTH HAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
TRUE DAT!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!



*UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!* :wow::wow2::woohoo::woohoo2:


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Simply awesome progress!!!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!



I'M SO PROUD OF YOU!!! YOUR HAIR IS SO BEAUTIFUL, HEALTHY, LONG AND THICK!!!! :blowkiss::woohoo:


----------



## sweetkita4 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, awesome progress everyone! Might need to make a special order myself, lol!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIMPLY AMAZING!! :wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~
> (more pics in my fotki)
> 
> I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.
> ...



*I.N.C.R.E.D.I.B.L.E.!!!!!!!!!!!!* :woohoo2:


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here are mine results...1st pic was in June and the others was taken in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How beautiful!!! Congrats N&W!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...




AWESOME, EE!!!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is crazy growth, Brit!!!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

january noir said:


>



WHOA!!! Go my Bday twin!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~
> (more pics in my fotki)
> 
> I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.
> ...



Wow!!! and you JUST started!!!! Congrats, genesis!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> Oh wow you ladies have some amazing growth. i think i wanna order me some of that! lol





ayjacks said:


> Oh my!!!!  All of you have made such wonderful progress.  How are you using the MT/OCT? Straight up? Mixed w/ carrier & essential oils?





Tarae said:


> Oh wow, all of you have made great progress.  I'm so impressed.  I don't think I've ever entered any OCT/MT threads but I might go check them out and purchase some.  Congratulations, everyone!



Please order ladies and be guests of honor at our December 1st party!  Can't wait to see your pics!  

BTW - I have a MT mix with castor oil, silk amino acid, and vitamin e oil.   



Candycane044 said:


> Lookin' good ladies!!  I will be posting my results on Monday, Sept 8.



Oooooh!  Can't wait to see!!!



november wind said:


> Every single one of these progress pics are inspirational to me.  I hope I get even half of the progress of you ladies.  Great thread, Nice & Wavy =)



Don't claim half...Claim all of it!



BostonMaria said:


> I am just absolutely shocked at everyone's progress pictures! OMG! Would you guys say you had an average of 1 inch a month? I have only been using MT for less than 2 months so I will give an update on September 24th (my 1 yr natural anniversary). Wow you guys are a true inspiration!  Congratulations and happy hair growing!
> 
> Nice & Wavy, can you post your March picture to your 9/1 picture for us to compare and drool over?



I don't know how much it is a month but it is much more than I've ever gotten in a three month period.  I better see pics on September 24th and not a day later!  Just kidding!  And yes, N&W, let's get the drool effect going.  Could you post the March pic?



genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~
> (more pics in my fotki)
> 
> I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.
> ...



God is good!  Look at that growth!!!  Hot like fire!  I best not touch you lest I get burned!!!  



jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know it 'll be kinda hard to see my progress since I do not have my starting photo from July.   Hopefully, my stylist will get them off her camera soon.   But, I will say that my hair growth between April and August was definitely due to MT.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen this in my "Finally Progress Update Thread."



B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!  Take a couple bows sista!!!  *Imagining where your hair is going to be come December 1st*.  



flowinlocks said:


> OMG!!!!!, All you ladies have wonderful growth!!! MT rules!!!, you guys keep up the good work. I have been only using MT for less than 2 wks. so I'll post on the next go round if that's ok? You guys are such an inspriation & motivation to others to keep them on top of their hair game & not slack on their reggies!!!, Thanks for the new thread NICE & WAVY.



Thanks flo! We'll see you on December 1st!  Grow girl!!!!!!!



DaRealist said:


> I am in awe. Ladies you all have awesome progress. This has made me stop being lazy and get back on my MT mix. After looking at the first few pics I went right in my bathroom and applied my mix. I am back on the saddle!
> Thank you all for sharing your progress.



And don't you get back off now!  See you at the top!



HairTodayCMC said:


> Super Growth Ladies!!!!!  You all are my hair inspiration.  I can't wait until I'm able to get a ponytail (no matter how short).  I will be relaxing 9/12.



*praying for the ponytail and beyond*



Mystic said:


> *WOW!!  Amazing growth!!  Guess I am going to have to start using the products again - I am so inconsistent ***sighing****.  Such inspiring progress ladies!*



Chant this with me -- "Consistency is key!"  You can do it!  Yes you can!  Goooooooo Mystic!  **shakes pom poms in the air**



carletta said:


> COME SUMMER NEXT YEAR URR-BODY N THIS BOARD GONNA HAVE BOOTY LENGTH HAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I think I might pass out for real!  My young heart can only take so much!  




Serenity_Peace said:


> *UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!* :wow::wow2::woohoo::woohoo2:



Thank you so kindly Serenity!

I've already expressed how much I'm in love with your progress but let's do this one more time because you deserve it!

   



caribgirl said:


> AWESOME, EE!!!!!!



 to you caribgirl!  Thank you!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know it 'll be kinda hard to see my progress since I do not have my starting photo from July.   Hopefully, my stylist will get them off her camera soon.   But, I will say that my hair growth between April and August was definitely due to MT.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen this in my "Finally Progress Update Thread."



JL, I can def see your growth!!!!! Looks thicker too!!! Congrats on making NL!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Everyone's hair looks so healthy! I'm inspired!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks *Ebonyeyes*, *Caribgirl* for the encouragement.   

*Nice&Wavy*, your hair is to die for.
*
Brittany*,  speechless


----------



## hopeful (Aug 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful Brittanynic!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 31, 2008)

Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.

Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08





And this is 8-26-08





This picture is 8-6-08





And this is 8-27-08



​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!! 

I did change my first pic (by request) to show my results from April to August so that you can see the results.  I have to say after looking at the difference, I am very pleased, to say the least.

I will continue to use these products as long as they make them.  As I said before, when used* properly, *you will get results.

I'm so in awe of the results of the ladies that have been using it....wow!!!  

Keep doing your thang, ladies!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

carletta said:


> COME SUMMER NEXT YEAR URR-BODY N THIS BOARD GONNA HAVE BOOTY LENGTH HAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 31, 2008)

january noir, Nice&Wavy, Ebony Eyes, and Brittany   great growth ladies. congrats. all of y'all hair grew and the thickness is unbelievable


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I am just absolutely shocked at everyone's progress pictures! OMG! Would you guys say you had an average of 1 inch a month? I have only been using MT for less than 2 months so I will give an update on September 24th (my 1 yr natural anniversary). Wow you guys are a true inspiration! Congratulations and happy hair growing!
> 
> Nice & Wavy, can you post your March picture to your 9/1 picture for us to compare and drool over?


Thanks girl.  I did change the first picture....thanks again.



genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~ *
> *(more pics in my fotki)*
> 
> *I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.*
> ...


 Oh, my.....WOW..your hair has grown alot!!!

Mindblower



jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I know it 'll be kinda hard to see my progress since I do not have my starting photo from July. Hopefully, my stylist will get them off her camera soon. But, I will say that my hair growth between April and August was definitely due to MT.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen this in my "Finally Progress Update Thread."


 
Girl, you can see the difference...and you only just started using this a few months ago.  I'm impressed with these products and I use them too...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats to all that posted comparison pics 

great growth


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

So, can I claim APL now???


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So, can I claim APL now???



You most certainly can! 

The March/August comparison is just amazing! Congratulations again and thank you for all of your encouragement, not just to me but everybody else here


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> You most certainly can!
> 
> The March/August comparison is just amazing! Congratulations again and thank you for all of your encouragement, not just to me but everybody else here


 
Really?  Awwww....shucks, now I can dance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you so much, BM....I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.
> 
> Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08
> 
> ...



My Lord - Look at those beautiful curls!!!  Your nape hair is growing in oh so nicely!  I am loving the progress!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Really?  Awwww....shucks, now I can dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go Nicey!  Go Nicey!  Go Wavy!  Go Wavy!  Get your dance on!  Get your dance on!  

*fans you with a handkerchief*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Go Nicey! Go Nicey! Go Wavy! Go Wavy! Get your dance on! Get your dance on!
> 
> *fans you with a handkerchief*


 
Ok....I just passed out from laughter

You are hysterical.........

Thanks sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow!!!  You can certainly see a difference.

What a difference a day with MT makes!




Moustacy said:


> Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.​
> 
> Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't have my pics yet but I will be adding mine soon. I didn't actually start using MT until mid June but I think that qualifies me to post my pics this time. So soon I'll have them up.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> *Someone please catch me 'cause I'm about to fall out.....Too late!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl thank you for making me laugh. This is so funny.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to say that I am totally blown away at all of the progress I see you ladies have achieved with OCT and MT. CONGRATULATIONS to EVERYONE.


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE=Nice & Wavy;5475849]So, can I claim APL now???[/QUOTE]

 Yep. Nice and Wavy, you are definitely APL! Your hair looks so healthy, keep it up your going to achieve your WL goal by summer, no doubt!! I wonder if these pics are enough for the nay-sayers


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks girl.  I did change the first picture....thanks again.
> 
> Oh, my.....WOW..your hair has grown alot!!!
> 
> Thanks! Nice and Wavy.....I started OCT on June 16 but never posted a start pic until July 19th...So I can only imagine what the difference would've shown....but I'm still happy with the progress achived in 1 month and a half


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I don't have my pics yet but I will be adding mine soon. I didn't actually start using MT until mid June but I think that qualifies me to post my pics this time. So soon I'll have them up.


 
Yes, it does qualify you sis....I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have to say that I am totally blown away at all of the progress I see you ladies have achieved with OCT and MT. CONGRATULATIONS to EVERYONE.


 
Thanks, sis.

I know right...these ladies are getting their grow on!

I'm so happy to be apart of this...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> QUOTE=Nice & Wavy;5475849]So, can I claim APL now???


 
 Yep. Nice and Wavy, you are definitely APL! Your hair looks so healthy, keep it up your going to achieve your WL goal by summer, no doubt!! I wonder if these pics are enough for the nay-sayers[/quote]

Awwwww....thanks.  Finally.....whew!  I am so happy because it felt like I was at shoulder length forever!

My goal is actually Midback, but...I'll take WL

There will always be nay-sayers, sis...always.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I don't have my pics yet but I will be adding mine soon. I didn't actually start using MT until mid June but I think that qualifies me to post my pics this time. So soon I'll have them up.



"All those in favor of Aggie being a guest of honor at the September 1st progress party, say 'I'"

*EbonyEyes screams loudly from the back* "I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

You're in there Aggie!  I have my hanky and my water ready for when I see these pics and begin to feel a bit faint......


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> God is good!  Look at that growth!!!  Hot like fire!  I best not* touch you lest I get burned!!!  *
> Thanks EbonyEyes! I laughed when I read this part..
> Girl your bang growht is simply *OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!* I can only wish for mine to grow as fast (that's my slowest growing area)..


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is C.R.A.Z.Y!!! It's good to know that using only OCT increases thickness too ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> "All those in favor of Aggie being a guest of honor at the September 1st progress party, say 'I'"
> 
> *EbonyEyes screams loudly from the back* "I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> You're in there Aggie! I have my hanky and my water ready for when I see these pics and begin to feel a bit faint......


 

"I"!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girl, you are toooooooooo funny


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So, can I claim APL now???


 
AND BEYOND!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> "*All those in favor of Aggie being a guest of honor at the September 1st progress party, say 'I'"*
> 
> *EbonyEyes screams loudly from the back* "I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> *You're in there Aggie! I have my hanky and my water ready for when I see these pics and begin to feel a bit faint...*...


 
Girl Ebony, you are hilarious! I love you honey and I will be here. Thanks so much for the invite.


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2008)

Excuse me if this question has been asked already but I wanted to know from Britany, Nice and Wavy, and EbonyEyes  if they were also using any supplements of any kind in addition to using the OCT/MT? And were you consistent with that as well? Also, how often did you rinse or wash while using the OCT/MT?



I'm so speechless and motivated by all of your progress! Congratulations to all of you ladies! Making mental note to be consistent with my MT now.


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Really? Awwww....shucks, now I can dance


You sho can momma, you sho can!


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 31, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.
> ​Good test patch!​​​


----------



## ParvaniVida (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


 

WOW!!! I'm about to go "Megassage!"  Very nice!!!!!  **grabbing old and color applicator**


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl Ebony, you are hilarious! I love you honey and I will be here. Thanks so much for the invite.


 
Come on Aggie!!!     Yes, we're waiting!


----------



## slim_thick (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats to everyone!!!  I started using OCT at the end of July, so my reveal won't be until October.. ohhh, I can't wait.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 31, 2008)

*Okay this is just straight up RIDICULOUS!!!!!  Just jaw-dropping beautiful!!*

*Which did you use, MT or OCT?  Ima get me some of that, next payday.  OMG.....WOW 2 1/2 mths, thats a lot of growth.*

 ETA:  *Just read the answer to my question.....looks like I will be buying OCT!!!* 


brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 31, 2008)

Moustacy AWESOME nape progress!

Jamaica Lovely-  Incredible all around

January Noir- I still can't get over your growth, Oct and Wen are doing you well

Nice &Wavy- You *betta* claim APL*!*

Ebony Eyes-  Wonderful Progress(love your sense of humor)

Brittany- I love seeing your updates- your pony is looking lush.

Genesis - Fantastic- I love your hair

I am so happy to see every one's progress, I really mean that.  I am loving this challenge.  I will be updating later on.  ***I hope I did not forget anyone***


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

january noir said:


> AND BEYOND!!!


Girl, don't make me start shoutin' up in here!



Janice said:


> Excuse me if this question has been asked already but I wanted to know from Britany, Nice and Wavy, and EbonyEyes if they were also using any supplements of any kind in addition to using the OCT/MT? And were you consistent with that as well? Also, how often did you rinse or wash while using the OCT/MT?
> 
> I'm so speechless and motivated by all of your progress! Congratulations to all of you ladies! Making mental note to be consistent with my MT now.


No, other supplements except my regular multivitamin.



january noir said:


> You sho can momma, you sho can!


 Who-Hoo!!!



slim_thick said:


> congrats to everyone!!! I started using OCT at the end of July, so my reveal won't be until October.. ohhh, I can't wait.


 Thank you very much.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Moustacy AWESOME nape progress!
> 
> Jamaica Lovely- Incredible all around
> 
> ...


 
Awww...thank you girl!  I'm claiming it.


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 31, 2008)

e$h said:


> You all have done a wonderful job! HHG!


 

OT, but your siggy pic is what I feel like doin after seeing all this wonderful progress LMAO. AMAZING RESULTS ladies!!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 31, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> *Okay this is just straight up RIDICULOUS!!!!! Just jaw-dropping beautiful!!*
> 
> *Which did you use, MT or OCT? Ima get me some of that, next payday. OMG.....WOW 2 1/2 mths, thats a lot of growth.*
> 
> ETA: *Just read the answer to my question.....looks like I will be buying OCT!!!*


 
I know, right!! That's what I said. When I saw her picture my jaw dropped too!! I can't post anything now because I just started using Wednesday. I do notice the thin part in the front of my hair is starting to thicken up a bit. That's good because it's very thin in the top. I put extra MT there while doing my regimen. I get the tingles/itches all the time. Actually, I'm getting them as I type and I haven't applied any MT today!! I'm not going to do anything with my hair till I wash; today is wash day. I use it as a prepoo on wash days too. I'm already anxious to get another bottle and I just got mine Wednesday!! I want to make sure I don't run out. I would get a gallon but I have to spend money on my car....

Edited to say everybody is having great growth. Keep up the good work, y'all my inspriration!


----------



## username12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!!!

Incredible progress, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## la flaca (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> I did change my first pic (by request) to show my results from April to August so that you can see the results.  I have to say after looking at the difference, I am very pleased, to say the least.
> 
> ...



 I like your new avatar, it really shows the GROWTH!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

la flaca said:


> I like your new avatar, it really shows the GROWTH!!


 
Thanks, la flaca!

I'm happy....


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!!!! Definitely subscribing... congratualtions ladies! That's some amazingggg growth!  You guys are so inspiring!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm starting to think that there are possibly only 2 challenges I'm joining next year and needless to say, the OCT/MT challenge is one of them and the DC challenge seeing that they go hand in hand with each other. All the other ones, I will support but won't commit to them as sometimes I really want to do my own thing with my hair and I want to feel freer next year. I feel this way now but i'll see what happens in December.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 31, 2008)

ummmmm...

 ummmmmmmmmmmm...


 uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


 WOW?

 i think i'm going to have to confiscate all of your mt and oct stuff


 and stash it for myself!!! hehe.

 y'all did a great job.

 think i might jump on board this one.  
 these are probably some of the best before/after pictures i have ever seen!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Thanks EbonyEyes! I laughed when I read this part..
> Girl your bang growht is simply *OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!* I can only wish for mine to grow as fast (that's my slowest growing area)..



You're welcome sweetness!  

It's certainly a miracle that my hair grew that much.  My hair never grew that fast.  *in my Alabama accent* NEVER!

Really focus on your bang area by gently massaging it.  Try taking a before picture of your bang area and then an after pic come December 1st.  And keep the faith hun!  Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow lovely progress and beautiful hair!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> ummmmm...
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> ...


 
Girl dem fightin' words runrunrunner, we don't think you'd wanna go there. But you're more than welcomed to join us.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl Ebony, you are hilarious! I love you honey and I will be here. Thanks so much for the invite.



Love you right on back!  I'll see you here!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Janice said:


> Excuse me if this question has been asked already but I wanted to know from Britany, Nice and Wavy, and EbonyEyes  if they were also using any supplements of any kind in addition to using the OCT/MT? And were you consistent with that as well? Also, how often did you rinse or wash while using the OCT/MT?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so speechless and motivated by all of your progress! Congratulations to all of you ladies! Making mental note to be consistent with my MT now.



Good questions Janice!

I take Nature's Way Alive Multi-Vitamins for health.  Also, at the advice of my doctor, I take iron for my anemia.  I was consistent with both so I'm sure they played a major role in the health of the hair that was growing out of my scalp.

I wash my hair once a week.  I may get back to rinsing every other day.

Thank you for the congrats and hope that we will be seeing your awesome progress pics come December 1st!


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl dem fightin' words runrunrunner, we don't think you'd wanna go there. But you're more than welcomed to join us.




 

 i think i will join this up sometime in september. 

 i'm thinking of trying the mega-tek. 

 i'll definitely let you all know when i order and receive.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i think i will join this up sometime in september.
> 
> i'm thinking of trying the mega-tek.
> 
> i'll definitely let you all know when i order and receive.


 
Okay honey, we look forward to seeing you some more in September.


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Nice and Wavy and EbonyEyes! I was trying to see if there was any major differences btwn those who took  supplements and washed frequently along with using OCT/ MT and those who didn't. 

You two seem to be gaining the same if not more as those who do use hair supplements! I'm trying to take as  less pills as possible myself. Thank you both and I hope that everyone reaches their goal by the end of this year! Its quite possible with MT. EbonyEyes, I do sure hope to post pics by Dec. Nice and Wavy, I do hope that your feeling better! Ill say a prayer for you! Thank you again ladies for inspiring us all!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You ladies have some awesome growth each reveal had me  Congratulations Ladies!!!!!!  I just started applying last weekend so I'll be at the next reveal in December. Keep Growing Strong!!!! HHG!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Janice said:


> Thanks Nice snd Wavy and EbonyEyes! I was trying to see if there was a correlation btwn those who use supplements along with OCT/MT and those who don't.
> 
> 
> You two are getting the the same if not more with those who use hair supplements! I'm trying to take as less pills as possible myself. Thank you both and I hope that everyone reaches their goal by the end of this year! Its quite possible with MT. EnonyEyes, I do sure hope to post pics by Dec. Thanks for inspiring us all!


 
You are welcome, Janice.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats everyone on your great growth. Wow.  everyone will reach their goals like a year in advance.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 31, 2008)

carletta said:


> COME SUMMER NEXT YEAR URR-BODY N THIS BOARD GONNA HAVE BOOTY LENGTH HAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yeah Girl


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok....I just passed out from laughter
> 
> You are hysterical.........
> 
> Thanks sis!


 Nice&Wavy aren't you really close to brastrap?  It looks it to me It looks like you passed ARMPIT a month ago,  jmo


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.

My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.

Now on to business about my hair. As you know ladies, I cut my "V" off about 2 and half weeks ago. I mean it was an actual "V" down there. Now before you ladies start attacking me, I already said I won't be cutting it off for the December 1st reveal if it insist on growing back like that again. 

Now that I'm looking at my hair this way, I regret having cut it but I do absolutely *LOOOOOOOVE the thickness*. This is what I have been striving for for soooo long. And imagine what will happen when I get my WEN hair products for my 40th birthday in October. I am so excited about JN's progress with WEN, so yes, I want to order it in time for my birthday.

Okay you fined haired ladies out there, listen up. You have to try this product. It really is awesome. I have been alternating the OCT with the MT both massaging on my scalp nightly and using on the length of my hair after pooing as a mini treatment followed by a deep moisturizing conditioning treatment about 2 - 3 times a week. I think I will have to purchase the gallon sized jug afterall because of how I'm using it now.

Anyways, sorry about the long post ladies so don't mind me....carry on.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Trudy said:


> Nice&Wavy aren't you really close to brastrap? It looks it to me It looks like you passed ARMPIT a month ago, jmo


 
Am I?  I dunno....No, really?

I can't tell on myself...can someone help Trudy out with this one cause if she is right...I'm going to scream....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 
 I can't help but to cry, your hair is so beautiful.....these are happy tears!  I'm so happy that you are growing long and that your hair has gotten so much thicker.  I'm so happy that you started alternating OCT and MT and now you know what I was saying....its a beautiful thing.  You will reach your goal in no time...guaranteed!


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  

Can't NO ONE tell me any different about these products.   NO ONE.
Aggie, simply beautiful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

january noir said:


> WOW!
> 
> Can't NO ONE tell me any different about these products. NO ONE.
> Aggie, simply beautiful!


 
ITA....NO ONE!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't help but to cry, your hair is so beautiful.....these are happy tears! I'm so happy that you are growing long and that your hair has gotten so much thicker. I'm so happy that you started alternating OCT and MT and now you know what I was saying....its a beautiful thing. You will reach your goal in no time...guaranteed!


 
Thanks so much honey. I noticed that it made my hair look a lot *healthier and shinier too*. Girl dem horses gat to be jelly of our hair right now. 



january noir said:


> WOW!
> 
> Can't NO ONE tell me any different about these products. NO ONE.
> Aggie, simply beautiful!


 
Thanks sweetie. I can count on the support of my sistas up in here. Girl JN, you know one of the things I was so distraught about was the fine-ness of my hair. I was wondering if there was anything that would make it thicker, and VOILA! Here comes these wonderful Godsend products. Thank you Father in heaven - finally!!!

I can't wait to get my WEN set for my 40th birthday gift in October too - double wammy. I am excited.

I so love all ya'll my OCT/MT sistas. Great and happy hair growing to all of you. Now I really can't wait for the December 1st reveal.

ETA: My hair actually has a little weight now. When I lift and raise it with my hands, it actually feels a little heavy. I haven't experienced this before. I love it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Am I? I dunno....No, really?
> 
> I can't tell on myself...can someone help Trudy out with this one cause if she is right...I'm going to scream....


 
Nice & Wavy, yes it does seem like you're past APL now. Start your celebration too girl.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much honey. I noticed that it made my hair look a lot *healthier and shinier too*. Girl dem horses gat to be jelly of our hair right now.
> 
> You are welcome...you deserve it.  Those horsey's are fussin about their stuff...but, too bad, so sad...
> 
> ...


 

Love you too, sis...I'm so happy for you.  I do understand about the weight...it does feel good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Nice & Wavy, yes it does seem like you're past APL now. Start your celebration too girl.


 

....really?  I don't even know what to say.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## EOAA (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 

*WOW....WOW...WOW:kewlpics:*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....really? I don't even know what to say.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
You're welcomed honey, just calling it like I see it.



EyesOfAnAngel said:


> *WOW....WOW...WOW:kewlpics:*


 
Thank you so much EyesOfAnAngel.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, That is some beautiful hair...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 
wow aggie, your hair is thicker,longer and darker


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

LadyZ said:


> Wow, That is some beautiful hair...


 
Thanks sweetie. 



Blaque*Angel said:


> wow aggie, your hair is thicker,longer *and darker *


 
You know BA, you're right, it is darker too. Whoa, another great benefit. I though that it was just shinier and healthier looking but it's darker too even when I look in the mirror, I notice it a lot now that you mentioned it. It seems even darker than when I use my indigo which I haven't used in a long while. Nice. Thank you so much honey.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 31, 2008)

It's so nice to see so many ladies getting great growth from OCT/MT.  Everyone's hair is awesome!! :Flahsssss

CONGRATULATIONS,  

​EbonyEyes
Nice N Wavy
January Noir
Brittany
Genesis
JamaicanLovely
Serenity Peace
Moustacy
Aggie

       ​


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here are mine results...1st pic was in April and the others was taken in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very pretty hair,
thick and healthy..

Congrats


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


 
====

Wow, Thant's a lot.... 
Congrats


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Amazing ,
Keep up the great work....


----------



## sweetgal (Aug 31, 2008)

All you laides have had such awesome progress.

My growth has been pretty good.  But my camera is not working, once it's back from the repair shop I will take more pics-I think I grew about 1.5 inches...but not sure!  Love the growth ladies.  I will be using the product more often.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> It's so nice to see so many ladies getting great growth from OCT/MT. Everyone's hair is awesome!! :Flahsssss
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS,
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for your support Jetblackhair. You're the best. You are our cheer leading squad all in one. Be blessed honey.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 

OMG - talk about GORGEOUS! Your hair looks just gorgeous.  I am in desperate need of a trim, so I can relate.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> OMG - talk about GORGEOUS! Your hair looks just gorgeous. I am in desperate need of a trim, so I can relate.


 
Thanks SS. You know I trimmed my hair myself so you know my stylist would have done a better job evening it off than I did. I am not worried about her cutting too much off because she is really good at doing exactly as i ask her to. I am one of the lucky ones to have an understanding stylist. I don't see her as often anymore since I started actively taking care of my own hair. I think I will leave the trimming to her next time though but I will get it trimmed after our December 1st reveal next time and not before unless I see split ends.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 31, 2008)

My update is in my siggy.  More pics in my fotki.


----------



## EOAA (Aug 31, 2008)

great growth Self style.....congratulations


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> My update is in my siggy. More pics in my fotki.


 
WOW!  Nice growing!  WOW!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> It's so nice to see so many ladies getting great growth from OCT/MT. Everyone's hair is awesome!! :Flahsssss
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS,
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for this awesome show of love and support!!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> My update is in my siggy. More pics in my fotki.


 
Great progress!!!  Your hair is looking mighty nice!


----------



## phyl73 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have spent over an hour trying to put my pictures in my signature, but can't seem to make it work.  Well here is my growth from I think it was the end of June until this past Friday when I got a blow out.  You will have to look at my fokti to see the other pictures.  I got some length, but more than anything I got thickness.  You can see the difference in the ends that are permed and the thicker upper part of my hair.


----------



## gdivant (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you ladies for the post!!!     I'm blown away by all the progress.  And motivating too.  I'm impressed by the thickness.  I've got some holes to fill!  NO more see thru hair.

And thanks for the details.  I just started w/MT on Thur 8/28.  WAAAAAAY too soon to post any results. I did take a starting photo.  And I hope to post results in Dec. with the rest of you ladies.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 

Thank God I had my hanky and water!

Your progress is *Awesome!* *Fantastic!* *Super!* *Wonderful!* *Outstanding!* *Jaw-Dropping!* Um.....Um....._*flips through the thesaurus*_....*Amazing!* *Inspiring!* *Fabulous!*

*The thickness! The color! The shine! The LENGTH!* 

*The LENGTH!* *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!*



I am so happy for you right now that I'm actually getting misty eyed!

You will be at BSL by December!!! So shout right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think another praise dance is in order!

:reddancer:


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...



Loving it!!!  Great job!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 31, 2008)

gdivant said:


> Thank you ladies for the post!!!   I'm blown away by all the progress. And motivating too. I'm impressed by the thickness. I've got some holes to fill! NO more see thru hair.
> 
> And thanks for the details. I just started w/MT on Thur 8/28. WAAAAAAY too soon to post any results. I did take a starting photo. And I hope to post results in Dec. with the rest of you ladies.
> 
> Can't wait to see more.


 
I cannot wait to see the improvement in your hair!!!  It's gonna be great!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 31, 2008)

*JanuaryNoir*, Your hair growth rocks!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> My update is in my siggy. More pics in my fotki.


Girl your hair is growing very well too SS. YAY!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> *Thank God I had my hanky and water*!
> 
> Your progress is *Awesome!* *Fantastic!* *Super!* *Wonderful!* *Outstanding!* *Jaw-Dropping!* Um.....Um....._*flips through the thesaurus*_....*Amazing!* *Inspiring!* *Fabulous!*
> 
> ...


 
Ebony you are too funny. Laughing is just so good for my soul - thank you for that and thanks a million for the support honey.



jamaicalovely said:


> Loving it!!! Great job!


 
Thank you too jamaicalovely.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your kind words. It is really nice to see progess especailly like this. 

PS I only take a daily multivitamin


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 31, 2008)

EyesOfAnAngel said:


> great growth Self style.....congratulations


 


january noir said:


> WOW! Nice growing! WOW!


 


EbonyEyes said:


> Great progress!!! Your hair is looking mighty nice!


 


Aggie said:


> Girl your hair is growing very well too SS. YAY!!!


 

Thanks so much for the kind words ladies!  I'm over here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you to all the ladies who responded.  I appreciate it.

And, for the ladies who are now uploading their pics....all I can say is "WOW!" You ladies are truly getting your growth on.

Patience, endurance, consistent, determination...all key!


----------



## Grow_it_out (Sep 1, 2008)

Great growth ladies! I'm a believer.


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so proud of all of you. Your hair is beautiful but, morethan that your spirits are bautiful too! This is the warmest most supportive thread. You are all motivating. I am kicking myself for not coming into this tread sooner. I just started mt a week ago Monday but, I am so excited and thankful I found y'all. 

Nice and Wavy, you have me sold on alternating mt/oct already and I am dropping my "c note" tonite for the entire system.

Thank you again ladies, I mean it when I say you have made a positive difference in my life in the last week.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 1, 2008)

I just wanted to say how happy I am for all of you beautiful ladies.  All of you are so positive and willing to share, it is just wonderful.  I wish all of you continue growth and success.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Simply awesome progress!!!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!


Wow!!!!!! just beautiful


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> *JanuaryNoir*, Your hair growth rocks!


 
Thanks Jamaicalovely!  Your hair is growing nicely too!  Keep up the good work!  

Keep up ladies.   These products work. 
Be patient, be consistent, be positive!!!!   Strive for your own personal best no matter what it is.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 1, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> My update is in my siggy.  More pics in my fotki.



CONGRATULATIONS SELFSTYLED Your progress is great!!​ 
:Flahsssss

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 1, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I am so proud of all of you. Your hair is beautiful but, morethan that your spirits are bautiful too! This is the warmest most supportive thread. You are all motivating. I am kicking myself for not coming into this tread sooner. I just started mt a week ago Monday but, I am so excited and thankful I found y'all.
> 
> *Nice and Wavy, you have me sold on alternating mt/oct already and I am dropping my "c note" tonite for the entire system.*
> 
> Thank you again ladies, I mean it when I say you have made a positive difference in my life in the last week.


 
What a sweet post from a sweet lady!  Thank you so much for your kind words.  I'm so glad that you have started to use MT and that your are going to be alternating both...you will not regret it!

Blessings to you, always!



hopeful said:


> I just wanted to say how happy I am for all of you beautiful ladies. All of you are so positive and willing to share, it is just wonderful. I wish all of you continue growth and success.


 Hopeful....you are wonderful..thank you for your kind words and for your encouragement too...you just don't know how much you have been a blessing to me!




Jetblackhair said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SELFSTYLED Your progress is great!!​
> 
> 
> ​​:Flahsssss​


 
ITA...her progress is wonderful!


----------



## Golden*Brown (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations on everyone's great progress! I will wait until the Dec. reveal since I have been using Ovation for less than a month.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 1, 2008)

SheaM said:


> Congratulations on everyone's great progress! I will wait until the Dec. reveal since I have been using Ovation for less than a month.


 
Looking forward to your reveal in December!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 1, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SELFSTYLED Your progress is great!!​
> 
> 
> ​​:Flahsssss​


 

OMG!! I am just seeing this now- thank you so much JBH it means so much to me!  I have overcome so many hair obstacles , some of my own doing, according to my derm I have female pattern hair loss-I just REFUSE to accept it.  I cannot wait to show her my progress.

Thanks Nice& Wavy.

Ya'll are the best


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here are mine results...1st pic was in April and the others was taken in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 O MY!!!! Good job NW. I have some MT but I've been lazy in applying it Part of the reason is, usually I don't mess with my ng, I don't part it or anything. I'm basically a  comber! It's easy for me to apply BT to my scalp because all I have to do is apply to my scalp with no manipulation BUT I want to use my MT. I have to figure out a way to apply this magic potion My regimen is basically co washes and buns, no manipulation hair styles. I have to figga sumthin out ASAP. If I keep using MT, I could be MB or past by the end of the year Where is LD updates? Lemma go back and look through this thread....


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Looking forward to your reveal in December!!!!


 

Awesome growth E!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look at the ponytail! You grow girl


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> For all the people who have begun to use it and are afraid...don't be. See the results from all of us who have been using and notice the thickness and length, regardless of any shedding. I don't have shedding anymore, just the normal shedding a person should have.


 

Do you use anything to curb the shedding? That's part of the reason why I don't use. I don't usually shed

ETA: I went back and read that you don't take anything for shedding. I'm going to give this MT another go round.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> **~* HERE"S MINES LADIES I'VE UPDATED MY SIGGY PIC~*~ *
> *(more pics in my fotki)*
> 
> *I'm so happy to be apart of a challenge and actually STICK to it....it's simply amazing what OCT has done for the overall health of my hair. My strands are strong...my new growth is softer...Since adding MT about 3 weeks ago to my OCT rotation...my hair has thickened back up to when I was completely natural.......Way to grow, my OCT/MT Ladies!!! Thank goodness I never doubted these products and hung in there. Since I'm in braids, I was able to retain my length which is my top goal.*
> ...


 

I'm lost for words, I'm sitting here like


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.​
> 
> Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08
> 
> ...


 

Say WHAAATTTTT????? Wow! That kitchen HAS filled in lovely!


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and all of your progress ladies...thanks for sharing!


----------



## yodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Great Results ladies!!! 

Can't wait 'til the Dec reveal.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 1, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Nice & Wavy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks girl. I did change the first picture....thanks again.
> ...


----------



## twilight80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.

July
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






September


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> OMG!! I am just seeing this now- thank you so much JBH it means so much to me!  I have overcome so many hair obstacles , some of my own doing, according to my derm I have female pattern hair loss-*I just REFUSE to accept it.  I cannot wait to show her my progress.*
> 
> Thanks Nice& Wavy.
> 
> Ya'll are the best



I truly get excited when I see progress.  No one else IRL understands, so I can just let loose up in here. 

Your derm will fall over when she sees your progress.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your growth ladies! Continued success, i'm so impressed & inspired by these results.


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...


 
This is what I'm taling about!  Consistency is the key!  Good job!


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> OMG!! I am just seeing this now- thank you so much JBH it means so much to me! I have overcome so many hair obstacles , some of my own doing, according to my derm I have female pattern hair loss-I just REFUSE to accept it. I cannot wait to show her my progress.
> 
> Thanks Nice& Wavy.
> 
> Ya'll are the best


 
Wow SelfStyled.   Even more of a reason to celebrate.  Please come back and tell us what the derm says!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 2, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...


 

Wow Twilight- You are doing GREAT- keep it up.



Jetblackhair said:


> I truly get excited when I see progress. No one else IRL understands, so I can just let loose up in here.
> 
> Your derm will fall over when she sees your progress.


 You are soo right!  My husband thinks I am certified crazy, no one that I know in IRL gets "it", so I am so greatful for the support here.



january noir said:


> Wow SelfStyled. Even more of a reason to celebrate. Please come back and tell us what the derm says!


 
Thanks JN- I go see her towards the end of this month.  I can't wait to hear what she says.  I am the most non compliant person I know.  She told me to use Rogaine, and I was like I don't think so.  I floundered for 2 years trying this, that and the other.  But I am gonna stick to MT/OCT and my frequent washing.  I have been so impressed with every one's progress from afar.  Not thinking this would work for me at all. I was pleasantly surprised with my progress- I know its not the most dramatic but to me it means....hope.


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 2, 2008)

tsmith said:


> genesis132 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask, how are you applying your magic potion?
> ...


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 2, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB!! I definitely see progress...keep it up [/I]


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Sep 2, 2008)

Lurker here!! I wanted to introduce myself and and thank all of the ladies here for all the information you all provide concerning haircare. I've been transitioning since Jan 18, 2008 due to missing edges and thinning in the front. I was diagnosed with a form of alopecia and recommended to start rogaine. I decided on OCT instead. I've been unofficially taking part in this challenge. I've been using OCT since the middle of June. The pics below are from my haircut in April and my last trim a few days ago. I'd say it works. Its helping my edges grow back slowly but surely and my parts in the front aren't as wide as they used to be. If that makes any sense.  Now I'll use my latest pic as my starting pic as i officially join the challenge. Hopefully I can make APL and thicken up the front by December updates. erplexed





[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/27601918][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/27/601/918/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> Lurker here!! I wanted to introduce myself and and thank all of the ladies here for all the information you all provide concerning haircare. I've been transitioning since Jan 18, 2008 due to missing edges and thinning in the front. I was diagnosed with a form of alopecia and recommended to start rogaine. I decided on OCT instead. I've been unofficially taking part in this challenge. I've been using OCT since the middle of June. The pics below are from my haircut in April and my last trim a few days ago. I'd say it works. Its helping my edges grow back slowly but surely and my parts in the front aren't as wide as they used to be. If that makes any sense.  Now I'll use my latest pic as my starting pic as i officially join the challenge. Hopefully I can make APL and thicken up the front by December updates. erplexed
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/27601918"][IMG]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/27/601/918/comic-p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


 
 Welcome and good luck with your journey!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

I *attempted* to do a flatiron length check.....didn't work  I really think I've lost my flatironing skills over the past year.  I will try again for the december reveal. I do have a couple of progress shots I can share tho:

Taken 7/17/08





Taken 8/27/08





Since my flatiron length check was a bust I decided to put my hair in twists....much to my surprise/horror MT is giving me A LINE OF DEMARCATION  If you want to know if a NATURAL can have a line of demarcation check out the pic below taken THIS MORNING: 






I had decided to put my hair in twists...my twists are usually *puny* when I make them small. When I finished twisting my hair it looked like that ALL OVER MY HEAD.  Those twists are getting pinned up, can't wear those down and I am NOT cutting my hair  MT has given me growth AND thickness and the proof is in the pics.  

I _think_ I got about 1 1/2 inches of growth between July 17th (when I first started using MT) and this morning (Sept 2nd).


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 2, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Awesome growth E!


 
Thank ya kindly!  Love your hair!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2008)

tsmith said:


> O MY!!!! Good job NW. I have some MT but I've been lazy in applying it Part of the reason is, usually I don't mess with my ng, I don't part it or anything. I'm basically a  comber! It's easy for me to apply BT to my scalp because all I have to do is apply to my scalp with no manipulation BUT I want to use my MT. I have to figure out a way to apply this magic potion My regimen is basically co washes and buns, no manipulation hair styles. I have to figga sumthin out ASAP. If I keep using MT, I could be MB or past by the end of the year Where is LD updates? Lemma go back and look through this thread....


Thank you sis.....  I hope you figure out a way to use it



yodie said:


> Great Results ladies!!!
> 
> Can't wait 'til the Dec reveal.


Thank you!



twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...


Wow....your hair has grown and so quickly.  Good job!



EMJazzy said:


> I *attempted* to do a flatiron length check.....didn't work  I really think I've lost my flatironing skills over the past year.  I will try again for the december reveal. I do have a couple of progress shots I can share tho:
> 
> Taken 7/17/08
> 
> ...


 
Girl....you are doing so well....I'm blown away!


----------



## DaRealist (Sep 2, 2008)

tsmith said:


> O MY!!!! Good job NW. I have some MT but I've been lazy in applying it Part of the reason is, usually I don't mess with my ng, I don't part it or anything. I'm basically a  comber! It's easy for me to apply BT to my scalp because all I have to do is apply to my scalp with no manipulation BUT I want to use my MT. I have to figure out a way to apply this magic potion My regimen is basically co washes and buns, no manipulation hair styles. I have to figga sumthin out ASAP. If I keep using MT, I could be MB or past by the end of the year Where is LD updates? Lemma go back and look through this thread....


 I, too, am a non-comber and what I did was put the MT in a nozzle bottle with castor oil and shake it up before application and then squirt it down on my scalp/ng and massage it in.  Try putting it in another bottle similar to the BT one. It makes it easaier to apply for us non-combers.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice progess. All of you!


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello ladies! Seeing your wonderful results makes me want to order MT and OCT as well. I just had my last relaxer on 8/19. I am now almost NL and my hair type is 4b. How would you suggest I use MT and OCT? Should I mix them with anything for best results? Should I take hair vitamins? What regimen do you think would be best to use w/ MT and OCT? Thank you so much for sharing your amazing progress ladies. You all are such great inspration!!!


----------



## twnz&1mo (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice EmJazzy, I've been using it since 7/26 and I'm not getting the length as fast as everyone else, but I'm not quitter.  



EMJazzy said:


> I *attempted* to do a flatiron length check.....didn't work  I really think I've lost my flatironing skills over the past year.  I will try again for the december reveal. I do have a couple of progress shots I can share tho:
> 
> Taken 7/17/08
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetgal (Sep 2, 2008)

Amazing results-what is your routine with this?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2008)

Great progress, Ladies. I don't have any pics. I didn't notice any serious growth (maybe an inch since the middle of July) but my hair has gotten really thick. I'm going to continue using.


----------



## andreab (Sep 2, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG


----------



## twilight80 (Sep 2, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I love your results! It got both thick and long within a short period of time. These are the kind of results that I'm hoping to get. I'm switching over to OCT as soon it gets here. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh there your hair goes creeping down your back. Stay consistent and you will be at APL in no time.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Wow Twilight- You are doing GREAT- keep it up.
> 
> 
> You are soo right! My husband thinks I am certified crazy, no one that I know in IRL gets "it", so I am so greatful for the support here.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> Lurker here!! I wanted to introduce myself and and thank all of the ladies here for all the information you all provide concerning haircare. I've been transitioning since Jan 18, 2008 due to missing edges and thinning in the front. I was diagnosed with a form of alopecia and recommended to start rogaine. I decided on OCT instead. I've been unofficially taking part in this challenge. I've been using OCT since the middle of June. The pics below are from my haircut in April and my last trim a few days ago. I'd say it works. Its helping my edges grow back slowly but surely and my parts in the front aren't as wide as they used to be. If that makes any sense.  Now I'll use my latest pic as my starting pic as i officially join the challenge. Hopefully I can make APL and thicken up the front by December updates. erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome GoingNatural08. Just keep up with massaging those thinning areas with the MT/OCT and you will see tremendous results in no time.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I *attempted* to do a flatiron length check.....didn't work  I really think I've lost my flatironing skills over the past year.  I will try again for the december reveal. I do have a couple of progress shots I can share tho:
> 
> Taken 7/17/08
> 
> ...


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello ladies! Seeing your wonderful results makes me want to order MT and OCT as well. I just had my last relaxer on 8/19. I am now almost NL and my hair type is 4b. How would you suggest I use MT and OCT? Should I mix them with anything for best results? Should I take hair vitamins? What regimen do you think would be best to use w/ MT and OCT? Thank you so much for sharing your amazing progress ladies. You all are such great inspration!!!


 
Hi Armelle, 

Here is the thread (includes the starter thread) with all the details of the DC Labs Ovation and Eqyuss Megatek product(s) and how folks are using it.

HHG


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2008)

*EMJazzy *   Stay with it.   Just make it at _least_ your weekly ritual if you don't have time to do it every night and you'll continue to reap the benefits of the product.   I only us my Ovation 1x a week and I still have better hair than before.   


Ladies, you don't have to use it every _single_ day to get results if you've been using the product for *190 days*. 

I've poured over the videos about Ovation  and you should give the product 190 days to see visible results of the products benefit.    

I've been using the entire Ovation line since 3/14/08.    I am pretty much on maintenance for now keeping my hair healthy.   I keep the Ovation System in my routine by giving myself a treatment once or twice a week, interspersed with my extreme moisture, Wen.    So far it has worked for me.   My hair is visibly fuller and the conditon has greatly improved.


----------



## naturalgurl (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice progress pics. I can see results!


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 2, 2008)

*Congratulations on the progress, ladies.  I'm truly impressed.*


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 2, 2008)

Dang it's that time already? I will take pics when I get home. WTG ladies!!!!  Q


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Dang it's that time already? I will take pics when I get home. WTG ladies!!!!  Q


 
Oooooh Que, hurry up girl, get demp pics up! I wanna see, I wanna see, Can't wait to seeicsf your . Hurry hurry hurry:littleang.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> Nice progress pics. I can see results!


 


TaraDyan said:


> *Congratulations on the progress, ladies. I'm truly impressed.*


 naturalgurl and TaraDyan, thank you so much for stopping in and giving all this loving support ladies. You shall be blessed.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 2, 2008)

great progress ladies


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey ladies, don't yell at me.. lol, but can i use this stuff while in braids???? i am officially convinced in buying it, but now i'm trying to decide on MT or OCT. hmmm...


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 2, 2008)

Great progress ladies!!!!


----------



## LuyshuZ (Sep 2, 2008)

Great progress ladies


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> great progress ladies


 


flowinlocks said:


> Great progress ladies!!!!


 ladies, we thank you both and appreciate your support.


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 2, 2008)

amazing said:


> hey ladies, don't yell at me.. lol, but can i use this stuff while in braids???? i am officially convinced in buying it, but now i'm trying to decide on MT or OCT. hmmm...



Yep, I'm in braids and it makes application hassle-free. I put these braids in on July 3rd with intentions of taking them down in like 3-4 weeks...here it is September and I still don't want to take them down (I do re-do individual braids like once a week to prevent matting). I may try to stretch them till December bc it's helping me to retain length


----------



## PanamasOwn (Sep 2, 2008)

2 months ago
​





 2 weeks ago







 today ( a few min. ago)


Ok.. NOW I AM A TRUE BELIEVER!!!  2 weeks ago I thought my hair was sleeping on this MT think but after today, I am going to order some more!! It looks like I am just past SL in the back. How in Sam Hill did that happen!! (I havent straightened my hair in a while) but something told me to stretch it in the back today to see where I was. I am sooooo happy ladies... At this rate I think I can make it to APL by the end of this year!!


----------



## Lita (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats To All. Keep Up The Good Work! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 2, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I've been using MT since mid July so I just kinda started but have been getting some results! Good thickness! I ordered OCT and should have it this week so I hope to see more length at the next update.
> 
> July
> 
> ...


 


Wow!!!! Awesome Progress!  

Just wonderful!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 2, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> Lurker here!! I wanted to introduce myself and and thank all of the ladies here for all the information you all provide concerning haircare. I've been transitioning since Jan 18, 2008 due to missing edges and thinning in the front. I was diagnosed with a form of alopecia and recommended to start rogaine. I decided on OCT instead. I've been unofficially taking part in this challenge. I've been using OCT since the middle of June. The pics below are from my haircut in April and my last trim a few days ago. I'd say it works. Its helping my edges grow back slowly but surely and my parts in the front aren't as wide as they used to be. If that makes any sense.  Now I'll use my latest pic as my starting pic as i officially join the challenge. Hopefully I can make APL and thicken up the front by December updates. erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!  You've had great progress already!  Looking forward to your December update!


----------



## Evalina1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, here goes nothing. This is my 2.5 months progress as of June 9th, 2008. I actually started to use my MT on June 15th I think, because I was waiting for it to arrrive in the mail when I took the June 9th pic.
> 
> My ultimate hair goal is to reach MBL by October next year (2009) for my 41st birthday (4 inches away - my upper torso is quite long) and I desperately want to reach BSL December this year. I have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go for that. Wish me luck on that.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 2, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I *attempted* to do a flatiron length check.....didn't work  I really think I've lost my flatironing skills over the past year.  I will try again for the december reveal. I do have a couple of progress shots I can share tho:
> 
> Taken 7/17/08
> 
> ...


 
I am IMpressed!!!!  Excellent progress!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 2, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> 2 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks GREAT!


----------



## phyl73 (Sep 2, 2008)

I did a pikistrip to try to show my comparison from my hair cut in March 08 until now.  I'm just trying to see if it will show up.  It did!!!  Okay now I'm going to add one showing where I started, the cut, and now.


----------



## phyl73 (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, so this time I added the photo of the beginning of my journey. I was just a little over two months post relaxer in the first picture, then I cut it, then it regrew.  I have not had a relaxer since the end of October 2007.


----------



## november wind (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh boy I'm like :wow:at every single pic I'm seeing.  All of you ladies have great and beautiful hair:waytogo:.  Let me go megassage right quick.


----------



## Puddles (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow...........Great progress ladies. 

Thanks for sharing your updates.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.





Here I am today and this was after my trim in Aug 2008. My daughters had to help me. One held the hair and the other snap the pic. Enjoy. Q


----------



## missnappylady (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^*** GASP!!*** I can't believe it!! CONGRATS Que!!!


----------



## audacity. (Sep 2, 2008)

well, i am not officially on the challenge, but i have some reveal pix in my fotki after about 30 days of using MT.  so for, i am not impressed with my growth but the thickness and strength of my hair has definitely improved. 

i will keep using and see where it gets me...hopefully that BAM after 3 mos that N&W got 

http://public.fotki.com/denvergirl/denvergirls-30-day-/

(as always, the PW is in my profile )


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
((Grabbing chest like Fred Sanford)) OMG that's amazing! Time to megassage now *reaching for my Mega Tek*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2008)

Girl....you make me a believer in MT/OCT and I use the stuff too

You are going to be waistlength in no time flat.....I'm so happy for you!



***Que*** said:


> Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adeh (Sep 2, 2008)

.............. ............. ..........


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> well, i am not officially on the challenge, but i have some reveal pix in my fotki after about 30 days of using MT. so for, i am not impressed with my growth but the thickness and strength of my hair has definitely improved.
> 
> i will keep using and see where it gets me...hopefully that BAM after 3 mos that N&W got
> 
> ...


 
I love ya'll, but ya'll gotta stop looking for the growth right away.  Some get it fast, and others...like me, will take a little longer.  My hair got thicker first and then BAM...so, just be consistent...and you will see change.  Also, I use OCT along with MT so that might be the difference.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow!  Girl, keep doing your thang!!!





PanamasOwn said:


> 2 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gdivant (Sep 3, 2008)

I love checking this forum and seeing all the results.  The thickness, the length, the healthy looking hair.  I love it!  

I just started MT & you ladies are so supportive.  Keep reminding us to be patient.  Personally I'm keeping my expectations low so I'll be plesantly surprised.

HHG!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I guess I can chime in and post here too.  I started with the MT at the end of June, used it consistently through most of July.  I was applying EVERYDAY directly to my scalp.  And then I was also doing it as directed on the bottle in the shower, leaving on for 5 mins then rinsing.   Then I took out applying it to my scalp everyday because it just weighed down my hair too much - despite the fact that I wash/co-wash my hair 2-3x a week sometimes (cut it back to 2x and doing a Cathy Howse like regimen).

Anyhow I kept the shower/5 min thing for a while and KIM.  I'm going to go back to applying every other night to my scalp and then the shower/5 min til the end of dec.  I had some growth, so I can't complain.  My length in May better shows where my hair was since it was a near fresh relaxer, the second pic is in June about 5 weeks post (shrinkage like a mutha made my ends look a mess in the pic), and the final ones are from my last relaxer at the end of August.

May Relaxer





June 2008 - I HATE the way my hair looks here, but hey we share the good and the bad.   My nape has grown in so much more now so that thin look toward the bottom no longer is there.





August Recent Relaxer





Ok that's all.  Now I wonder where I'd be if I'd only been REALLY consistant!  Oh please dont mind the TAG hanging off of my bra band.


----------



## joib (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok , I had to pick up my jaw off of the floor. Incredible progress for all you ladies. I won't be posting until the next go round, but I hope to have even half of the success you ladies are having. Keep growing girl!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 3, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
congs queeny, your already thick hair looks thicker and of course longer


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   Way to go Q


----------



## audacity. (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love ya'll, but ya'll gotta stop looking for the growth right away. Some get it fast, and others...like me, will take a little longer. My hair got thicker first and then BAM...so, just be consistent...and you will see change. Also, *I use OCT along with MT so that might be the difference.*


 
That could be it.  I am not breaking my pocket for the OCT, though...fast growth isn't THAT serious to me  

I plan to take shots monthly to compare progress, regardless, and  for that BAM


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> That could be it. I am not breaking my pocket for the OCT, though...fast growth isn't THAT serious to me
> 
> I plan to take shots monthly to compare progress, regardless, and  for that BAM


 
I purchased MT first and wasn't using it.  Then I purchased OCT, began to use it and liked it.  I had the small bottle and saw that it was going down really fast so, I decided to alternate both, to save...and I just kept using it from that time on.  If that's what has given me the best growth and thickness, then I'm going to keep doing it.  I have purchased larger bottles since then (well, dh bought them for me and now he's using both too) and I have been saving lots of money because I get to use only a small amount from each bottle and its been wonderful!

Girl....you are going to get that BAM experience...I promise you


----------



## mamauv2 (Sep 3, 2008)

I GOT MY OCT TODAY!!!
:woohoo2:


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Okay I here is June 2008 I was about 10.5 on the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ooooooooooooooooh, looooooooooooooooooong Que, Very nice progress honey.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok I guess I can chime in and post here too. I started with the MT at the end of June, used it consistently through most of July. I was applying EVERYDAY directly to my scalp. And then I was also doing it as directed on the bottle in the shower, leaving on for 5 mins then rinsing. Then I took out applying it to my scalp everyday because it just weighed down my hair too much - despite the fact that I wash/co-wash my hair 2-3x a week sometimes (cut it back to 2x and doing a Cathy Howse like regimen).
> 
> Anyhow I kept the shower/5 min thing for a while and KIM. I'm going to go back to applying every other night to my scalp and then the shower/5 min til the end of dec. I had some growth, so I can't complain. My length in May better shows where my hair was since it was a near fresh relaxer, the second pic is in June about 5 weeks post (shrinkage like a mutha made my ends look a mess in the pic), and the final ones are from my last relaxer at the end of August.
> 
> ...


 
Good to see you back to postingFoxie. You have wonderful progress too. have you stopped flat ironing yet?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are my progress pics.
I have been using Mega Tek daily since late July.
The first pic is from July 24 and the second one is from today.
I havent gotten much length but my hair has become very thick.
Hopefully ill be ready for a progress tee soon.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 3, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Here are my progress pics.
> I have been using Mega Tek daily since late July.
> The first pic is from July 24 and the second one is from today.
> I havent gotten much length but my hair has become very thick.
> Hopefully ill be ready for a progress tee soon.



good job! keep it up


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Here are my progress pics.
> I have been using Mega Tek daily since late July.
> The first pic is from July 24 and the second one is from today.
> I havent gotten much length but my hair has become very thick.
> Hopefully ill be ready for a progress tee soon.



That's what usually happens first is that you get the thickness and then the length comes.  Good job...keep up the good work.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Bumpzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.

July update:






September update:


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies for the wonderful progress!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 4, 2008)

I am copying my post from the other thread here. For some reason I could not find this thread & JK was king enough to give me the link.

But, guess what?  Today when I was cowashing & detangling, I brushed my hair back & it could make a ponytail - one that actually hangs.  It wasn't that long, but very noticeable.  I have been so focues on my hairline, I forgot about the rest of my head. 

OK, here's my post from the other thread:
I took my pix tonight because I may not have time tomorrow. At times I do not feel I have made a lot of progress 'cause I don't have a gazillion inches of growth....yet....but I do realize that I have made progress. I am so impatient. However, N&W told me that I will be amazed when I see where I am in a year. That helped to remind me it just takes time.

I used a few different shots from the pix I showed on the main board. The first and 3rd pics were taken at the end of June & the 2nd, 4th & 5th were taken tonight around 8 PM PDT - Aug. 31,'08.

Ladies, you have all made such great progress. You give me lots & lots of hope. Thanks. 
Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 

 

 


 A PONYTAIL YA'LL.  Who'd a thunk it? LOL Shrinkage sure ain't no joke.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

I know there are more of ya'll lurking with pix that need posting. Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh sweetie you have done so good so far considering that you haven't been using the OCT for so long. I am especially proud that you are keeping the scissor off your hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Ooooh sweetie you have done so good so far considering that you haven't been using the OCT for so long. I am especially proud that you are keping the scissor off your hair.


Thanks. I need that encouragement. I have been scissor free for about 6 months now. That is a record for me!!


----------



## hopeful (Sep 4, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks. I need that encouragement. I have been scissor free for about 6 months now. That is a record for me!!


 
I'm happy you are staying away from the scissors too, keep up the good work dsd.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

hopeful said:


> I'm happy you are staying away from the scissors too, keep up the good work dsd.


Thank you.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW ladies......AMAZING progress. I have been slacking off on my OCT. I have been applying twice weekly instead of daily. I am gonna try and get back on the bandwagon


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Sep 4, 2008)

To those of you that use OCT, are you using it everyday? And do you wash it out?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks. I need that encouragement. I have been scissor free for about 6 months now. That is a record for me!!


 
You're welcomed DSD.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> To those of you that use OCT, are you using it everyday?


 
I'd say every other day for me.


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie, do you wash it out?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> Aggie, do you wash it out?


 
Only on wash days and my wash days are only 2-3 times per week with deep conditioning.


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, let me get this straight. The days that you put it in you wash it out. You never leave it in like some ladies to with the MT?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> Ok, let me get this straight. The days that you put it in you wash it out. You never leave it in like some ladies to with the MT?


 

No I think you are misunderstanding me. I use the MT now about 3 times a week as a quick 15-20 minute treatment followed by some creme rinse and deep conditioner. In between each MT wash day, I use the OCT on my pre-oiled scalp and I don't wash it out until my wash days when i use the MT on my hair and scalp as the 15-20 minute treatment.

Okay even simpler - let's say I wash my hair using MT on Sunday, Tuesday and Fridays as the 15 minute treatment on my hair and scalp, and on Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday I would appply the OCT on pre-oiled scalp, okay?


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

You give me so much hope in growing in my edges Rhaps!!!! Congrats!!!!!!




rhapsdyblu said:


> I am copying my post from the other thread here. For some reason I could not find this thread & JK was king enough to give me the link.
> 
> But, guess what?  Today when I was cowashing & detangling, I brushed my hair back & it could make a ponytail - one that actually hangs.  It wasn't that long, but very noticeable.  I have been so focues on my hairline, I forgot about the rest of my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopeful (Sep 4, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thank you.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 4, 2008)

So happy to see everyones hair is thriving I wont be able to show my results until Wednesday, I am weaved up until then...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 4, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:



Wait....I just peeped your 7/07 pic.   That's some serious growth!


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 4, 2008)

Great growth in so little time ladies! I may have to research and try this out for myself!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....you make me a believer in MT/OCT and I use the stuff too
> 
> You are going to be waistlength in no time flat.....I'm so happy for you!


 
*Me singing* 

"Saw Que's hair...Now I'm a believer!"


----------



## napgurl (Sep 4, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok I guess I can chime in and post here too. I started with the MT at the end of June, used it consistently through most of July. I was applying EVERYDAY directly to my scalp. And then I was also doing it as directed on the bottle in the shower, leaving on for 5 mins then rinsing. Then I took out applying it to my scalp everyday because it just weighed down my hair too much - despite the fact that I wash/co-wash my hair 2-3x a week sometimes (cut it back to 2x and doing a Cathy Howse like regimen).
> 
> Anyhow I kept the shower/5 min thing for a while and KIM. I'm going to go back to applying every other night to my scalp and then the shower/5 min til the end of dec. I had some growth, so I can't complain. My length in May better shows where my hair was since it was a near fresh relaxer, the second pic is in June about 5 weeks post (shrinkage like a mutha made my ends look a mess in the pic), and the final ones are from my last relaxer at the end of August.
> 
> ...


 Get it girl!  Nice steady progress.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:


 
WOW, look at that crazy growth caribgirl. I am so proud of you honey.


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Aggie. I was a tad confused. You cleared it all up for me!! Happy growing.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah Thanks JL and Aggie!!! Your hair has grown so well too!! 

I'm so proud of everyone's progress and so happy that so much growth and thickness are being achieved!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> No I think you are misunderstanding me. I use the MT now about 3 times a week as a quick 15-20 minute treatment followed by some creme rinse and deep conditioner. In between each MT wash day, I use the OCT on my pre-oiled scalp and I don't wash it out until my wash days when i use the MT on my hair and scalp as the 15-20 minute treatment.
> 
> Okay even simpler - let's say I wash my hair using MT on Sunday, Tuesday and Fridays as the 15 minute treatment on my hair and scalp, and on Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday I would appply the OCT on pre-oiled scalp, okay?



 Whooo, Aggie, you about had my head going Huh?!?  It's amazing how complex a simple reggie can sound.  



caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:



Nicely grown!! What I want to know is - why does the AIR-DRIED hair have WAY more blingbling than the flat-ironed hair! That's just amazing girl - look at that _*shine*_! And it's thicker, too.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 4, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 
Your pics show me that the thickness that you gain you won't lose even if you don't use the product for awhile. That is VERY good to know!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that you still have great progress.  Just look at your first pic the update in July and now August....your hair has gotten so thick and although the length is not where you want it to be, it has grown so much.

I think the MT would be great for you and you will see even great growth from it.  I can't wait to see your pics



dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2008)

Girl, you keep this up you will be waistlength in no time flat!

Good work, caribgirl!



caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:

08-25-08------09-04-08


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2008)

...you've gotten that much growth in 11 days???

Wow...that's wonderful.  Keep up the great work!



CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...you've gotten that much growth in 11 days???
> 
> Wow...that's wonderful. Keep up the great work!


 
Thank you, LUVZ IT!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Good to see you back to postingFoxie. You have wonderful progress too. have you stopped flat ironing yet?




LOL thanks Aggie... And um as to your question........

H-E-Double hockey sticks NO!

I still flat iron, occastionally not always, only deep into a relaxer stretch.  I also blow out my hair on low........  With a round brush, lol.....  But honestly it works for me.  I try to make sure I'm gentle with my hair and that my regimen is on point.  I don't see any major issues with breakage.  I realize that my hair in general is very fine, but it's strong.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Your pics show me that the thickness that you gain you won't lose even if you don't use the product for awhile. That is VERY good to know!!


Thanks. This is so very true.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think that you still have great progress.  Just look at your first pic the update in July and now August....your hair has gotten so thick and although the length is not where you want it to be, it has grown so much.
> 
> I think the MT would be great for you and you will see even great growth from it.  I can't wait to see your pics


Thanks Lady!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting in DSD! Your hair still looks good. It's not all about length; it's about healthy looking hair and you got it! 

Now get back on the Mega-Tek / Ovation horse (no pun intended)


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 
:wow:

That much growth in less than 2 weeks?!?!? That is *FANTASTIC *progress!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 5, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I am copying my post from the other thread here. For some reason I could not find this thread & JK was king enough to give me the link.
> 
> But, guess what?  Today when I was cowashing & detangling, I brushed my hair back & it could make a ponytail - one that actually hangs.  It wasn't that long, but very noticeable.  I have been so focues on my hairline, I forgot about the rest of my head.
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!! Congratulations! Sometimes its the milestones that mean so more. I can remember when I could finally do a ponytail...then one day I could do a braided ponytail.. a few months later I could make a bun out of the ponytail. Its just awesome. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 5, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:


 

Awesome!!!!! Hooray!  Such a change since 07.  Keep up the great work.  I wish my airdried hair looked as shiny as yours.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 





 WOW


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> :wow:
> 
> That much growth in less than 2 weeks?!?!? That is *FANTASTIC *progress!


 
Thank you. I can't believe it either. I guess my hair was in need of a boost. LOL


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> WOW


 

MT is something else. I added some MT to my scalp last night and my nape is still on FIRE! I can't wait to wash it out. Feels like someone left relaxer in my hair. LAWD HAVE MERCY!


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> MT is something else. I added some MT to my scalp last night and my nape is still on FIRE! I can't wait to wash it out. Feels like someone left relaxer in my hair. LAWD HAVE MERCY!


 
Really?  That doesn't sound good.     Perhaps you are sensitive to the ingredients?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Really? That doesn't sound good.  Perhaps you are sensitive to the ingredients?


 
I prolly am I'm going to wash it out now and let my scalp have a rest. It's tingly and itchy in spots on my scalp but since I applied it last night my nape has been really feeling like it's on fire. Ok off to wash. erplexed


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I prolly am I'm going to wash it out now and let my scalp have a rest. It's tingly and itchy in spots on my scalp but since I applied it last night my nape has been really feeling like it's on fire. Ok off to wash. erplexed


 
Good.   Mega-Tek or Ovation should *not* cause pain; some itchies maybe (I never had itchies), but not a burning sensation that feels like a relaxer left on too long.   

I would not continue to use it until you know what is going on.  Are you mixing it with something or using it straight?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good. Mega-Tek or Ovation should *not* cause pain; some itchies maybe (I never had itchies), but not a burning sensation that feels like a relaxer left on too long.
> 
> I would not continue to use it until you know what is going on. Are you mixing it with something or using it straight?


 
I use it straight.


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Welcome and good luck with your journey!


 

Thanks JN!! I love your progress. I'm trying not to jump on the WEN but your results are making it hard not to. You're hair looks amazing, it looks so dark and healthy.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 5, 2008)

I :heart2:this thread.  So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one.  Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one.  Can I  use this w/ Ayurvedic products?


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Aggie. Will do. You're such an inspiration. I'm going to start alternating OCT with MT. Just finished up about 3 months of OCT so I'm MT'ing for the next three to see if I see any noticable thickness. At this point, that's what I'm more concerned about. The front of my head and my edges are ridiculously thin. You give me hope though b/c your hair looks longer and thicker!!


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Sep 5, 2008)

:Blush2: Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! Whoa EbonyEyes. You'll be brastrap by December huh?


----------



## dlewis (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I thought it was time to do an updated thread since the other one is soooooooooooo long.
> 
> For all the ladies who have just updated your pics and placed them in the other thread, please put them here so all can see!
> 
> Blessings....N&W



Thats alot of growth, you did great.  I think if you would hold your head straight instead of down in the front it would show the true length.


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 5, 2008)

*AWESOME* progress ladies!!!!  Keep it up.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 5, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I :heart2:this thread. So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one. Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one. Can I use this w/ Ayurvedic products?


 
Hello dear!  I believe I recall some ladies using MT or OCT with their Ayurvedic products.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 5, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> :Blush2: Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! Whoa EbonyEyes. You'll be brastrap by December huh?


 
You are very welcome! 

*I WILL BE!*  I'm claiming it now and believing God for it!   

Now the day that my natural twists/braids will be bra-strap length, I have no idea.  My hair strinks up so much that I might have to be tailbone length to ever achieve that and that's a lot of hair!

But anyway...I'm going to love the moment when I'm able to change my signature and put "Goal: Mid-Back Length by December 30, 2009"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Thats alot of growth, you did great. I think if you would hold your head straight instead of down in the front it would show the true length.


 
Thanks D.  My head is down huh?  I didn't even notice that.  I'll ask dh to take the pic next time, cause trying to do it my self is tiring

From what you see, where do you think I'm at right now?  I know you are a professional and e'rthang...


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I use it straight.


 
OK.   You can try diluting the Mega-Tek with your favorite oil to see if you still get the irritation.   If so, try applying Mega-Tek to your scalp only when it's wet (after shampooing or rinsing with water).   

If you are still getting irritated, perhaps you should go with the Ovation Cell Therapy (buy the starter kit) to see if that works better for you.

I repeat, these products should not irritate your scalp to the point it hurts.   A few itchies or a tingle, but it should not burn.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.

Beginning of August:







Today:











It doesn't look like it grew much and I'm upset about it but I had to remember that my hair had been severely damaged for a while and instead of BC'ing, I opted to try to "nurse" it back to health. Hopefully, I can see some real improvement for our next reveal and have a digicam for better pics.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 5, 2008)

I finally got a change to go through every progress pic. OMG, your progress is phenomenal. Plus the support, encouragement, and love that is expressed in this & the main thread is so heart warming. I am so proud and happy to be amongst you.

Since I went through so many pix, I cannot congratulate or comment on each one - afterall this thread is getting to be long enough - LOL. However, I just wanted to say you guys have done well. Your hard work is paying off.

I also want to reiterate what others have said. Some people did get fast results. However, it generally does take "some" time. So if you started a month ago & you don't see a lot, please don't be discouraged. Give it some time.

Also, if you notice - many of us (me included) started not to post pictures because we didn't see progress or didn't want anyone to see our hair. You don't have to post. But I encourage you to do so. We often CANNOT see our own progress & it takes others to point it out. When N&W or JK, say something like "you guys really see that?" & I am thinking well it is obvious how long, or shiney, or thick it is, I then realize that may be true for me to.

*So keep encouraged, be consistent, and I KNOW YOU WILL HAVE AMAZING RESULTS!!!!*

*Thank you all for who you are.*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> OK. You can try diluting the Mega-Tek with your favorite oil to see if you still get the irritation. If so, try applying Mega-Tek to your scalp only when it's wet (after shampooing or rinsing with water).
> 
> If you are still getting irritated, perhaps you should go with the Ovation Cell Therapy (buy the starter kit) to see if that works better for you.
> 
> I repeat, these products should not irritate your scalp to the point it hurts. A few itchies or a tingle, but it should not burn.


 
Ok I washed my hair and put some aloe vera and neosporn on my scalp at the nape. I think the problem is that I had the heat up too high when I deep conditioned. I thought it was on medium and my shower cap had ridden up and was not covering that area. I noticed that I felt a burning sensation and realized that the heat was on hi and not medium like I usually have it. Because the burning that I feel is only in that area where I was scorched the other day. Looks like MT is not to be used on skin that is raw. So I will take a few days off MT. Right now the pain has lessened but still raw.  I will keep you posted. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok I washed my hair and put some aloe vera and neosporn on my scalp at the nape. I think the problem is that I had the heat up too high when I deep conditioned. I thought it was on medium and my shower cap had ridden up and was not covering that area. I noticed that I felt a burning sensation and realized that the heat was on hi and not medium like I usually have it. Because the burning that I feel is only in that area where I was scorched the other day. Looks like MT is not to be used on skin that is raw. So I will take a few days off MT. Right now the pain has lessened but still raw.  I will keep you posted. Thanks for the advice.


 
OK.   Be careful and keep us posted!


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazing progress ladies!!!  I took the time to go through the thread and these pics give me more inspiration to keep using and stay consistent with this product. Wow, just wow. N&W, beautiful hair. I can see the growth with out you stretching it. Rhapsdyblu, you grow girl!!! You growing a whole new head of hair over there. Congratulations!! 

Again everybody, CONGRATS on your progress!!! Subscribing for inspiration.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> OK. Be careful and keep us posted!


 
I think this is a wake up call for me. I need to slow down with this stuff and make sure that my skin is ready to receive. I was using MT full strength on already irritated scalp/skin. Right now it feels like I have menthol on my nape area. Sort of like a cool tingle. It doesn't hurt when I touch it now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Ah Thanks JL and Aggie!!! Your hair has grown so well too!!
> 
> I'm so proud of everyone's progress and so happy that so much growth and thickness are being achieved!!!!


 
You're welcomed caribgirl. Just keep up that nice growth, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Whooo, Aggie, you about had my head going Huh?!?  It's amazing how complex a simple reggie can sound.
> 
> *I know right*.
> 
> ...


 
I think it's because the flat iron sucks the moisture right out of our hair and as a result the shine goes with it.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I think this is a wake up call for me. I need to slow down with this stuff and make sure that my skin is ready to receive. I was using MT full strength on already irritated scalp/skin. Right now it feels like I have menthol on my nape area. Sort of like a cool tingle. It doesn't hurt when I touch it now.




OUCH, girlfriend!! That sounds uncomfortable, definitely! Yeah, I can see MT not needing to be used on broken skin, definitely. Maybe a little Vit. E oil on your nape if you have any home - it helps burns heal quicker....


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 
Very very very nice progress CurlyMoo.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> LOL thanks Aggie... And um as to your question........
> 
> *H-E-Double hockey sticks NO!*
> 
> I still flat iron, occastionally not always, only deep into a relaxer stretch. I also blow out my hair on low........ With a round brush, lol..... But honestly it works for me. I try to make sure I'm gentle with my hair and that my regimen is on point. I don't see any major issues with breakage. I realize that my hair in general is very fine, but it's strong.


 
Woo Hoo, this is so good to know.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> OUCH, girlfriend!! That sounds uncomfortable, definitely! Yeah, I can see MT not needing to be used on broken skin, definitely. Maybe a little Vit. E oil on your nape if you have any home - it helps burns heal quicker....


 
I have Vit E. I thought about using it. But Any oil I put on my scalp intensifies the burning sensation. (Yes, I actually put some castor oil on and :burning 
I might try that later. Right now leaving it alone sounds really good.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good. Mega-Tek or Ovation should *not* cause pain; some itchies maybe (I never had itchies), but not a burning sensation that feels like a relaxer left on too long.
> 
> I would not continue to use it until you know what is going on. Are you mixing it with something or using it straight?


 
Co-signing with JN on this. You really shoulndn't be having any type of pain CM.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Very very very nice progress CurlyMoo.


 
Thank you, I'm so happy and relieved. I don't have to worry if I'll get growth. I hope it continues, my dream is 1 inch per month. I am going to work on the inside as well with better diet and frequent exercise. Off to get a glass of water....


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> Thanks JN!! I love your progress. *I'm trying not to jump on the WEN but your results are making it hard not to.* You're hair looks amazing, it looks so dark and healthy.


 
GN, I know what you mean. Weak ol' me already done gone and ordered the conditioners for African American hair. Just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I :heart2:this thread. So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one. Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one. Can I use this w/ Ayurvedic products?


 
Hi Tigget, I and January Noir and JustKiya and I am sure a few other use MT in concert with ayurveda hair products with great success.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

GoingNatural08 said:


> Thanks Aggie. Will do. You're such an inspiration. I'm going to start alternating OCT with MT. Just finished up about 3 months of OCT so I'm MT'ing for the next three to see if I see any noticable thickness. At this point, that's what I'm more concerned about. The front of my head and my edges are ridiculously thin. You give me hope though b/c your hair looks longer and thicker!!


you're welcomed GN, glad I was able to help.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> Beginning of August:
> 
> ...


 
Well there is obvious thickness Platinum and that often equates to healthier hair, so congratulations on your progress so far. I can't wait to see your December reveal pics.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Well there is obvious thickness Platinum and that often equates to healthier hair, so congratulations on your progress so far. I can't wait to see your December reveal pics.


 
Thanks, Aggie.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 
((In my best Lil Jon voice)) *WHAT?!?* OMG, that's awesome! Unbelievable!!


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here are mine results...1st pic was in April and the others was taken in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wOW!WHICH ONE ARE YOU USING THE BLUE OR PINK BOTTLE?
Your hair has really grown


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Thanks, Aggie.


 
You're welcomed Platinum.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> Beginning of August:
> 
> ...



You got thickness!!!! Yay!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats DSD!

Lovely growth.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> ((In my best Lil Jon voice)) *WHAT?!?* OMG, that's awesome! Unbelievable!!


Thanks Love!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks D. My head is down huh? I didn't even notice that. I'll ask dh to take the pic next time, cause trying to do it my self is tiring
> 
> From what you see, where do you think I'm at right now? I know you are a professional and e'rthang...


 
Yes I just noticed it too. It looks like you are leaning forward. Your hair could be longer. Must redo and allow us to stare at photo again.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 5, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks AWESOME!  What's your special recipe?!?!?!?!?!?!

Very nice!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> Beginning of August:
> 
> ...



Ahhh, I'm home and can see your pictures now.  You're right, you didn't get much length, but holy thickness!!! You look like you have twice as much hair - and did you dye it, or is it darker too?? 

 

I keep looking back and forth at the two pictures -  it's so much THICKER! That's just amazing!!! Your hair really looks healthy and - lush - now. Wow.  It looks good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I finally got a change to go through every progress pic. OMG, your progress is phenomenal. Plus the support, encouragement, and love that is expressed in this & the main thread is so heart warming. I am so proud and happy to be amongst you.
> 
> Since I went through so many pix, I cannot congratulate or comment on each one - afterall this thread is getting to be long enough - LOL. However, I just wanted to say you guys have done well. Your hard work is paying off.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sis.  I'm happy for you!



GoingNatural08 said:


> Amazing progress ladies!!!  I took the time to go through the thread and these pics give me more inspiration to keep using and stay consistent with this product. Wow, just wow. *N&W, beautiful hair. I can see the growth with out you stretching it*. Rhapsdyblu, you grow girl!!! You growing a whole new head of hair over there. Congratulations!!
> 
> Again everybody, CONGRATS on your progress!!! Subscribing for inspiration.


Thank you, sis.  



jancan7 said:


> wOW!WHICH ONE ARE YOU USING THE BLUE OR PINK BOTTLE?
> Your hair has really grown


 I use the blue bottle but, I also use OCT.



CurlyMoo said:


> Yes I just noticed it too. It looks like you are leaning forward. Your hair could be longer. Must redo and allow us to stare at photo again.


Really?  Girl, maybe because I had my camera up on a glass shelf in my bathroom on the timer and trying to take the pic before the timer is up....guess it didn't work to well huh?...lol.

Well, I'm glad you and Dlewis noticed that.  When I straighten again, I will make sure to be more mindful of how I'm standing.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## Lexib (Sep 6, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 

ummmm, that's like 2 INCHES in a WEEK AND A HALF?   Wow, congratulations but    Girl, you could get about 50 inches a year at that rate


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 6, 2008)

january noir said:


>


Looking good, january noir! I remember your first posts where you talked about how fine and fragile your hair is. It's come a long way since then.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 6, 2008)

Lexib said:


> ummmm, that's like 2 INCHES in a WEEK AND A HALF? Wow, congratulations but  Girl, you could get about 50 inches a year at that rate


 
 I'll be a hairy ****!


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around  7/20  the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
OMG- you have had incredible results!  Yay!  These products do not need to be used daily- and it still works.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ahhh, I'm home and can see your pictures now.  You're right, you didn't get much length, but holy thickness!!! You look like you have twice as much hair - and did you dye it, or is it darker too??
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking back and forth at the two pictures -  it's so much THICKER! That's just amazing!!! Your hair really looks healthy and - lush - now. Wow.  It looks good.


 
*Thanks.  Nah, I didn't dye it ( I want to check out Henna & Indigo soon). I think it loks darker in the 2nd&3rd pics because I took then in a truckstop and the lights are low. I took the first one at home.*


rhapsdyblu said:


> I finally got a change to go through every progress pic. OMG, your progress is phenomenal. Plus the support, encouragement, and love that is expressed in this & the main thread is so heart warming. I am so proud and happy to be amongst you.
> 
> Since I went through so many pix, I cannot congratulate or comment on each one - afterall this thread is getting to be long enough - LOL. However, I just wanted to say you guys have done well. Your hard work is paying off.
> 
> ...


 
*Excellent advice. Thank you!*



jamaicalovely said:


> You got thickness!!!! Yay!


 
*Thanks, sis!*

*Thanks Ladies. I feel better that you guys saw some improvement in my hair.wallbash: Dang it, I want some length) *Sorry, I had a moment. *Now that I've achieved some thickness, I'm ready to see some length. Next stop, shoulder length by Dec.*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
That's some good growth! Congratulations. Your hair has really improved.( Hmm. Perhaps I should order the Ovation to use with MT)


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> It doesn't look like it grew much and I'm upset about it but I had to remember that my hair had been severely damaged for a while and instead of BC'ing, I opted to try to "nurse" it back to health. Hopefully, I can see some real improvement for our next reveal and have a digicam for better pics.


 
The second picture reveals a much thicker head of hair, if you look closely at the left side by your ear, you can actually see some length, hang in there!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
 great progress!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 OMG this is making me dizzy!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I posted these in the other progress picture thread but I'll post them here:


NICE GROWTH!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Even though I haven't used the product in about 6 weeks I am still going to post my progress picks. I ran out and it wasn't in the budget to buy more. I am getting ready to switch over to MT. It's more affordable.
> 
> July update:
> 
> ...


 looks MUCH thicker & healthier in the second pic, in the third one I can see it creepin down yo back!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
Foxierixienyc
Dicodumpling
twinz&1mo
Panamasown
Ayjacks
NW
Ebony Eyes
phy73
Caribgirl
Just Kiya
Brittanynic16
curly moo
November Wind
goinnatural08
twilight80
January Noir
Jamaica Lovely
Serenity Peace
Moustacy
Genesis132 
Aggie
Selfstyled
***Que***


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
WOW, 3 inches! WONDERFUL!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 6, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> OMG this is making me dizzy!!!


 
LOL, who are you telling? I can't believe it myself!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 6, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 
Thank you hun, the $$$ I spent on this product has been worth it. It's more than just hair that's being uplifted. That's what's so great about this. I can't wait till my sister gets her bottle.

Welcome to LHCF.


----------



## january noir (Sep 6, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 
Thanks Chica!      We will be shouting you out in December!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 
Awww shucks:blush3: Flowinlocks, You are so sweet, so this is. Thanks honey.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

january noir said:


> Thanks Chica!  We will be shouting you out in December!


 
Yeah what she said Flowinlocks.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> Looking good, january noir! I remember your first posts where you talked about how fine and fragile your hair is. It's come a long way since then.


 
  .


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
Oh but look how lush it is! I absolutely love your hair slim. You will be back to where you were before the trim and beyond before you know it. I agree with your DH. Very good progress.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

Platinum said:


> *Thanks. Nah, I didn't dye it ( I want to check out Henna & Indigo soon). I think it loks darker in the 2nd&3rd pics because I took then in a truckstop and the lights are low. I took the first one at home.*
> 
> 
> *Excellent advice. Thank you!*
> ...


 
You'll get the length in short order Platinum. Make sure you massge your scalp daily to get that length, okay honey? Stay encouraged and remember, we gat your back and we are your support here, hugs - .


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 6, 2008)

AMAZING PROGRESS ladies!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 6, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 
Wow- that was really sweet of you.  I'm really happy that *your* on this challenge with us- Can't wait to see your results in Dec.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 7, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> looks MUCH thicker & healthier in the second pic, in the third one I can see it creepin down yo back!!!!


Yay. Thanks!! I am currently putting it up in a sew-in so I won't be able to see it for a couple of months. That's a good thing for me!! Trying to do no trims for a while.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 7, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Congrats DSD!
> 
> Lovely growth.


Thank you!! I'm a getting all excited now. You guys have really encouraged me!


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> Beginning of August:
> 
> ...



Platinum!!

I see growth AND thickness!!! My hair was severely damaged when I started and I too chose not to BC it and nurse it back to health!!! Keep up the great work!!! Your hair is improving, sweetie!!!


----------



## 2inspireU (Sep 7, 2008)

I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.


 
Awesome progress!


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I :heart2:this thread. So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one. Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one. Can I use this w/ Ayurvedic products?


 
Hi Tigget,
I use henna and alma. My hair seems to be doing fine while using these and MT .


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here are my progress pix, which I did not expect to see this soon. I thought I was delusional. But others have confirmed growth so here it is:
> 
> 08-25-08------09-04-08


 
Whoa!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.



 GIRL! That's - that's some nice progress, that is! 



Tigget75 said:


> I :heart2:this thread.  So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one.  Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one.  Can I  use this w/ Ayurvedic products?



I do - I use henna every couple of weeks, and I use shikakai and amla to deep-clean my hair about every other week. *thinks* I feel like I use something else, too, but I can't remember what.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 

You are awesome and I know that we all will be flipping over your Dec. reveal!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 

Very nice growth !!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.


 
 2inspiredU, are you a westsider? Oh Hell NAW!

*SOUTH SI-I-IDE!!*
*  *

Fabulous growth. It looks like you are getting close to an inch per month! YAY! :creatures


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 7, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Whoa!!!! Awesome!!!!!


 
Thanks, LUVZ IT!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi Tigget,
> I use henna and alma. My hair seems to be doing fine while using these and MT .


 
Me too. I still use ayurveda co-washes, rinses and I just henna'ed my hair yesterday and I use my MT and OCT often, at minimum 4 days a week. I really love those ayurveda powders. they are a lot of work when mixing, but they work and that's what matters to me.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 7, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...


 
Here's a 

and here's a  

Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 7, 2008)

I use henna and indigo about every month to 6 weeks and I havent had any problems yet.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.


 
BSL better get ready because you are on your way!!!!! 

Wonderful wonderful progress!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 7, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Well, here are some pics. Not as much progress as everyone else but I noticed that I got _a little_ growth but it got a little thicker. Sorry about the quality, it's from my phone and I didn't have anyone to help me take the pics.
> 
> Beginning of August:
> 
> ...


 


your hair definetly looks thicker platinum


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 7, 2008)

happy hair growing y'all 

DSD   you are doing great


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.



Awesome!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 7, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> happy hair growing y'all
> 
> DSD   you are doing great


Thanks!!


----------



## november wind (Sep 7, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, let me just say I feel the need to call you ladies out, I THOUGHT I was going to be able to comment on every progress pic. but IT'S JUST TOO MANY!!, today I go into work late so I finally had time to actually STUDY the pics. , and WOW!!!!, y'all bout to make me leap off my seat!!, mainly because it's a difference in (saying) a product works , and seeing actual results. It reinforces why I stick to my reggie, use my growth aids daily,makes me feel better about the money I've spent on products, etc. And last but CERTAINLY not least, it confirms why I spend the time that I do on this board, you ladies continue to inspire & motivate. Thanks for the best newbie experience I could have ever asked for. Some of you I have commented on your individual pics., but as I said before, it's just too many!!!, but I want to give a flowinlock shout-out to the ladies I didn't, you guys keep up the great progress!! I can't wait to post in Dec., If I missed anyone please forgive me.
> Foxierixienyc
> Dicodumpling
> twinz&1mo
> ...



Thank you very much, flowinlocks .  You're a very sweet lady.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 7, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I use henna and indigo about every month to 6 weeks and I havent had any problems yet.


 
I've been wanting to use Henna and Indigo. I want to cover grey and have a full even black color with a hint of blue.  But I'm going to think about that and wait to see how you ladies are doing with MT and Henna. Plus I have to learn how to use the stuff.


----------



## january noir (Sep 7, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I've been wanting to use Henna and Indigo. I want to cover grey and have a full even black color with a hint of blue.  But I'm going to think about that and wait to see how you ladies are doing with MT and Henna. Plus I have to learn how to use the stuff.


 
Aggie and I henna and indigo all the time with our products (I use Ovation and she uses Mega-Tek).    Mastering henna and indigo is a whole nother thing.  The thing about henna and indigo is making sure your hair is uber moisturized before and after a treatment.

However, with Ovation, all other services or treatments done to the hair come out much better.   I've noticed this with my touch ups and henna treatments.   Everything I do to my hair have better results because my hair is in much better condition.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I wasn't going to check my growth until Jan 2009, but I couldn't wait. I don't use OCT that regularly(running low on my bottle) and still managed to get the growth I did. I am going to purchase a new bottle and use it regularly because BSL here I come.


 
Wow you've had great progress. Congratulations!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> Aggie and I henna and indigo all the time with our products (I use Ovation and she uses Mega-Tek). Mastering henna and indigo is a whole nother thing. *The thing about henna and indigo is making sure your hair is uber moisturized before and after a treatment.*
> 
> However, with Ovation, all other services or treatments done to the hair come out much better. I've noticed this with my touch ups and henna treatments.  Everything I do to my hair have better results because my hair is in much better condition.


 
ITA with this post.


----------



## carletta (Sep 7, 2008)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE USING OVATION.............HOW LONG DOES OR DID IT _TAKE TO RECIEVE IT ???????????????????????????_


----------



## gdivant (Sep 7, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> *I :heart2:this thread. So many wonderful praise reports!!! Good job ladies....another inspiring one*. Not sure if I'm ready to jump on this one. Can I use this w/ Ayurvedic products?


 
I'm co-signing on the bolded above. Just popping in to look at the newly posted pretty hair pics. Keep up the great work ladies!!!:creatures


----------



## Candycane044 (Sep 8, 2008)

Excuse my crappy photos.  I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out.  The last pic is Sept 08...

I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.


----------



## january noir (Sep 8, 2008)

carletta said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE USING OVATION.............HOW LONG DOES OR DID IT _TAKE TO RECIEVE IT ???????????????????????????_


 
It comes from California.  I live on the East coast and I get my delivery in 5-7 days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 8, 2008)

Wonderful growth to all the ladies who showed their pics!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Excuse my crappy photos. I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out. The last pic is Sept 08...
> 
> I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.


 
Congratulations, Candycane. I see improvement! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Excuse my crappy photos. I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out. The last pic is Sept 08...
> 
> I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.


, definitely thicker, keep it up CC.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 8, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Excuse my crappy photos.  I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out.  The last pic is Sept 08...
> 
> I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.



MUCH thicker - not super fast growth, but :wow: thickness!


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 8, 2008)

Platinum said:


> That's some good growth! Congratulations. Your hair has really improved.( Hmm. Perhaps I should order the Ovation to use with MT)


 

Hi Platinum, I seen your results and your results are good. You have gained thickness, which is a good thing!! The length will come, keep up your regie and continue to nurse your hair. It's working.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 8, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Excuse my crappy photos. I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out. The last pic is Sept 08...
> 
> I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.


 
It looks thicker and longer to me, it looks like you've gone from sl to almost apl.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 8, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Okay, so I finally decide to post my progress, yesterday I went to my stylist and got a perm. When she rinsed my hair I was ecstatic because I noticed at least 3 inches of NG, but as suspected my joy was short live, as she explain i needed a trim because my ends were splitting, but she promised to only take or 1/2 inchyeah and I'm Tyra Banks. I knew she was going to take 1 inch or more, so I explained how hard I have been trying to grow out my hair. The DH says it looks good, not to worry, but I've tried so hard to protect my ends. I have noticed the growth and I am pleased with my over all results. I started using Ovation kit around 7/20 the funny thing is that I wasn't even using it everyday. Maybe three times a week, & I still received growth.


 
Dang, you grew good!!! Didn't you say she cut an inch too because of your ends??? If that's the case your hair grew a lot!! Wow. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Candycane044 (Sep 8, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Congratulations, Candycane. I see improvement! Keep up the good work.



Thanks Platinum!



Aggie said:


> , definitely thicker, keep it up CC.



It really is MUCH thicker, I feel like my hair has doubled in thickness.



JustKiya said:


> MUCH thicker - not super fast growth, but :wow: thickness!



Thanks JK



hopeful said:


> It looks thicker and longer to me, it looks like you've gone from sl to almost apl.



Thanks hopeful!  I was a bit discouraged because I thought I would finally be at apl..but I'd say a few more months and it will be OFFICIAL!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Sep 8, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep up the good work!!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 8, 2008)

i think i'm going to hold on trying this until the new year.

 i want to start fresh at the beginning of the year. 

 exciting!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has such amazing growth! I wish I had stayed on track,then I'd be able to post with all of you. I'll definatly be posting at the next check in.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

I am new to this web site and learning about how to care for long hair, I have very short hair  Well I order the Mega Teg on last Sat, but I never received it yet. I notice the company charged me 21.00 plus tax, but charged my account $38.00. I got the website for here on line a UK vendor.  But I still planning on getting some and to start your challenge if it not to late . I am checking to see if I could get some  in Atlanta at a tack store. I am  now on my journey to growing healthy hair. PS all of your hair look so healthy, keep up the good work . Be blessed


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 9, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Excuse my crappy photos. I accidentally deleted the software that could add lines and text to photos so to improvise I'll just write it out. The last pic is Sept 08...
> 
> I don't see THAT much progress but my hair has definitely thickened up and is a lot healthier.


 




Awesomous growth, Candycane!  I see your growth is consistant good job.


----------



## Candycane044 (Sep 9, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Awesomous growth, Candycane!  I see your growth is consistant good job.



Thanks CurlyMoo!


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 9, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> June 7th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have all had remarkable progress and I want to thank you so much for posting pictures. But DANG GINA!!! Brittany, your hair grew so much! Seeing your ponytail change so much is so inspiring! 

Keep up the good work, ladies. You're making me want to get OCT myself. I think I really will!


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am new to this web site and learning about how to care for long hair, I have very short hair Well I order the Mega Teg on last Sat, but I never received it yet. I notice the company charged me 21.00 plus tax, but charged my account $38.00. I got the website for here on line a UK vendor. But I still planning on getting some and to start your challenge if it not to late . I am checking to see if I could get some in Atlanta at a tack store. I am now on my journey to growing healthy hair. PS all of your hair look so healthy, keep up the good work . Be blessed


 

Thank you and WELCOME!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am new to this web site and learning about how to care for long hair, I have very short hair Well I order the Mega Teg on last Sat, but I never received it yet. I notice the company charged me 21.00 plus tax, but charged my account $38.00. I got the website for here on line a UK vendor. But I still planning on getting some and to start your challenge if it not to late . I am checking to see if I could get some in Atlanta at a tack store. I am now on my journey to growing healthy hair. PS all of your hair look so healthy, keep up the good work . Be blessed


Hi and welcome kathy. If you want to join the MT/OCT challenge, then here's the link for it - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5572575#post5572575. Have fun honey.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> Everyone has such amazing growth! I wish I had stayed on track,then I'd be able to post with all of you. I'll definatly be posting at the next check in.


 
Welcome back Mz. Shug. We hope to see your progress on December 1st.


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally

My starting point since the challenge is in my Avatar. My current September reveal is in the signature.

I must say I really didn't think there was much growth, but pictures really do tell. I am calling this hip........streeetched...LOL

I wish I could do a side by side but I don't know how. JKyia helped me the last time.

I will be leaving for the eveing and check back in the thread tomorrow.

HHGS

RZ~


----------



## LuyshuZ (Sep 9, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> Finally
> 
> My starting point since the challenge is in my Avatar. My current September reveal is in the signature.
> 
> ...


 

Glad to see this is working for everyone at every stage of hair growth


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me, I found my Meg TEK at at a Tack store 30min from my house, so i am ready ladies and good luck to all.


----------



## Twisties (Sep 9, 2008)

Reporting my 90 day challenge results. 

I started 6/1.  I stayed the course for the most part and used at least 3x's a week, but hit a few bumps since I had surgery in July and was in recovery during the month of August.  For that period I put in cornrows. 





I will stay in the challenge thru the end of the year.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Sep 11, 2008)

naijamerican said:


> You have all had remarkable progress and I want to thank you so much for posting pictures. But DANG GINA!!! Brittany, your hair grew so much! Seeing your ponytail change so much is so inspiring!
> 
> Keep up the good work, ladies. You're making me want to get OCT myself. I think I really will!


 
Thank you. I was pretty amazed myself. I started using the product at the beggining of March and looking back I don't think I really started to see the amazing growth until May.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 11, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> Finally
> 
> My starting point since the challenge is in my Avatar. My current September reveal is in the signature.
> 
> ...


 
RZILYNT! :creatures Thanks for showing your pix. Your hair is beautiful and so long.  Congrats on your growth. I do see growth. What time frame are we talking?


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow!!! You guys are inspiring. I just got my MegaTek on Saturday and I have been using almost everyday. I will post my pics on the next go round!!!


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 11, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> RZILYNT! :creatures Thanks for showing your pix. Your hair is beautiful and so long.  Congrats on your growth. I do see growth. What time frame are we talking?


 

ThankYOU!!!

The time between the avatar picture and the current siggy was from 6/08 until now.9/08
 Now to get it all even... That will be a trick without cutting. But I am going to try to stay the course until December. Then no matter what. I will even it out bu then.

RZ~


----------



## imstush (Sep 11, 2008)

wow at you ladies progress.  I finished the bottle and never re-ordered.


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2008)

This thread is so inspiring I can't wait until I order and start using these products! Keep up the great work ladies!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 12, 2008)

imstush said:


> wow at you ladies progress. I finished the bottle and never re-ordered.


 
 Oh for the love of kinky twists! Get yourself on that website and reorder!  By the time you do, the bottles will be $30 a pop. Here's the one I order from,  www.kvvet.com $5 coupon code 054. 

Happy hair growing


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 12, 2008)

devin said:


> This thread is so inspiring I can't wait until I order and start using these products! Keep up the great work ladies!


 
Yes it sure is exciting. Thank you, LUVZ IT!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I have went through this entire thread and I am super impressed with this product. I have been using it daily for the past couple of days. I have used it before a few times but as a protein treatment. I can't wait to see progress.


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> I'm in love with your hair!!!!!!!


You go gurl! You are killing that dress! We are shaped alike except I have a stomach, trying to get rid of it though!


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

january noir said:


> Come on Aggie!!!     Yes, we're waiting!


I can't wait myself to try both products! Put me on that ban wagon as well PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much honey. I noticed that it made my hair look a lot *healthier and shinier too*. Girl dem horses gat to be jelly of our hair right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me about the WEN products that you are talking about?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2008)

just the summer, started over again begining of September 2.5 inches away from armpit


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok I am Ill now, I want 2 inches by Christmas -- Just want a bun

Ok will place an order from someplace you all recommend.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 24, 2008)

PoeticJustice said:


> Keep up the good work!!


Wow!double wow! I am so proud of everyones progress I can't believe it great job!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, this thread is awesome! I placed my order a couple of minutes ago and can not wait to start using it and charting my progress.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

ycj said:


> Could you please tell me about the WEN products that you are talking about?


 
Hi ycj, WEN is a cleansing conditioning system that is sulfate free and used to wash the hair with but it also replaces the use of shampoos. It doesn't lather but it makes the hair feel really really soft, silky and thicker too. It can be found on www.qvc.com or even www.amazon.com or simply google it and you'll come up with the mother site by Chaz Dean. I don't use his site because shipping costs are a killer for me.

There is an entire very active thread floating in here on the subject of WEN cleansing conditioners.


----------



## heyfranz (Sep 30, 2008)

You ladies have incredible progress.  I bought OCT and MT and started last week.  I'll post my progress in December when i do my next touch up (if i can stretch that long).  I can't wait to see


----------



## shadylane21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just orderded me some MT and I can't wait to start!


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope the pictures showed up, because I am soo technically challenged.

I am supposed to hide my hair until Dec, but oh well, this will be my pass.  I started out with OCT (and it only lasted 2wks, my girls and I were using it daily).

I decided it would be better financially to get MT.  I did not use it consistently and just stuck to a simple reggie.

The first pic was taken 5/28/08 and the other 09/28/08 I believe.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> I hope the pictures showed up, because I am soo technically challenged.
> 
> I am supposed to hide my hair until Dec, but oh well, this will be my pass. I started out with OCT (and it only lasted 2wks, my girls and I were using it daily).
> 
> ...


 
Your pics are actually reversed but I know what you mean. There is definite progress in length. Congratulations on your progress so far.


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

_*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!
*_
Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.

Have a good night ladies.

 *First week of SEPTEMBER               First week of OCTOBER*










 First week of SEPTEMBER          First week of OCTOBER


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! I still cant bring myself to read those huge threads but that stuff is amazing.


----------



## genesis132 (Oct 6, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> _*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!
> *_
> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> ...




Great progress in only 1 month!!


----------



## january noir (Oct 6, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> _*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!
> *_
> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> ...



WOW!  You are doing very well!     Good job!


----------



## baby42 (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW LOOKING GOOD . AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP J N KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> _*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!*_
> 
> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> ...


 
Lookin' good weaveologist, definitely longer hair in pic #2


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank yooooooooooou! And thank God!


----------



## cocochanty (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a question which product offers the most thickess. OT or megatek?


----------



## january noir (Oct 9, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> I have a question which product offers the most thickess. OT or megatek?



The collective body say Mega-Tek for thickness.   I use Ovation and I ain't mad.


----------



## cocochanty (Oct 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> The collective body say Mega-Tek for thickness.   I use Ovation and I ain't mad.




how has it worked for you january noir? I also have fine 4a/b hair. Have you seen a differance since using this product?

thanks


----------



## january noir (Oct 9, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> how has it worked for you january noir? I also have fine 4a/b hair. Have you seen a differance since using this product?
> 
> thanks



I have used the Ovation Maximizing System since March of this year.
My hair has improved a great deal.  My progress pics are here in this thread somewhere.  I have fine, naturally thin 4a/b relaxed hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures. 

I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything. 

Anyhow. The best previous comparison pic I have is from July 13 - so it's still roughly three months, just a month late :blush3: 






And this is from today, and also an official start for tracking for me.  I'm - particular. And I like things to be consistent.  






So, that's about 3 months of growth, and even taking into account I wasn't pulling from the very middle last time and the camera angles are different - I'd still  say..... well. *happydance* I'm *pleased*. Definitely. And I SO wasn't using it consistently, either. I just restarted this week after taking two weeks off, and - well, I haven't been consistent at all. 

So, I'll definitely be participating in the progress pics now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...


 

GREAT PROGRESS!!!!! , I'm still not posting till Dec.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 10, 2008)

Wonderful progress, I didn't use MT consistently either and saw a good amount of progress.  I think I have to get one of those progress shirts since I'm stepping it up now.






JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...



Looks like some REALLY GOOD progress.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 10, 2008)

great progress all 

see JK? the proof is in the pics


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 10, 2008)

This thread confirms...though I have been using MT for a month or two...I am about to add OCT to the Mix.  I WILL be APL by nesxt spring darn it!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...



You should be more than pleased!!
Definitely an inch a month


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...


 
Well oh my goodness JK, your hair is running down south girl. This is awesome progress, love it. Also, I think I'll just get one of these talented young boys down here in the Bahamas to airbrush me one of wonderful T-shirts. They are very talented down here with this sort of stuff.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Well oh my goodness JK, your hair is running down south girl. This is awesome progress, love it. Also, I think I'll just get one of these talented young boys down here in the Bahamas to airbrush me one of wonderful T-shirts. They are very talented down here with this sort of stuff.



*cracks up* Go head, Ms Aggie, do your thang!! 

And thank you!!!


----------



## nicey (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay!  That's it.  I am totally sold on this OCT/Mega Tek.  The pictures tell all.  I will get me some real soon.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *cracks up* Go head, Ms Aggie, do your thang!!
> 
> And thank you!!!


 
You're welcomed love.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 10, 2008)

Girl, I've been dying to see your progress pics.
:wow: 

:thatsall:

JK has shut this thread down!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Girl, I've been dying to see your progress pics.
> :wow:
> 
> :thatsall:
> ...



 I was thinking of you, EmJazzy, Shimmie and Aggie when I took my pics - ya'll are always on me about my progress!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW,Justkiya!!!!  That is amazing progress!
**goes to apply MT**
Can't see that much progress and sit around without megassaging.

HHG lady!!


----------



## titan (Oct 10, 2008)

Pat yourselves on the back ladies, fantastic progress.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...


 





 the presses!!!

Your hair has grown immensely, JK!

Congratulations girl....keep up the great work!

And to all the ladies who are growing....ya'll are doing your thang!


----------



## knottyaaverage (Oct 11, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> _*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!*_
> 
> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> ...


 
what is beemine? (I WANT SOME!!!) is it a product for growth? and i thought oct wasn't supposed to be applied to the scalp daily without washing afterwards. also are you appying a mixture of the 3 directly to ur scalp?


----------



## stepfun83 (Oct 11, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I'll be the first!
> 
> *post copied from other progress pic thread*
> 
> ...


 


How do you apply your Mega Tek, do you apply it directly to your scalp or your hair, do you mix it up with some other products? I am just curious because your growth is incredible! I thought about purchasing some Mega Tek but I didn't really know how to apply it to my hair for the best results, can you please hook me up with some tips?


----------



## la flaca (Oct 11, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> _*I posted this in this months MT/OCT Challenge THREAD! Just posting here too!
> *_
> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> ...





JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...




Just WONDERFUL ladies!  Excellent job


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 13, 2008)

knottyaaverage said:


> what is beemine? (I WANT SOME!!!) is it a product for growth? and i thought oct wasn't supposed to be applied to the scalp daily without washing afterwards. also are you appying a mixture of the 3 directly to ur scalp?


 
Beemine is a growth product. I mix the MT, BEEMINE, and OCT in an applicator bottle. Apply every or every other day to the scalp. Co-wash about three times a week.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG, I can't believe what I am seeing.  Weaveologist and JK your progress is amazing.  I have been thinking of cutting my hair super short - for style.  I am sick of this stage I am in.  I like my hair super short or shoulder length or longer. This short (but not short enough) style is killing me.  Not a lot to do with it.  Plus I am just learning my natural hair. Can't twist worth a damn. Bored up to ying yang.  Scared to wear bands or scarves due to edges issue.  No weaves or wigs  or chemicals for same reason.  Have not worn my natural hair out in 25 or 30 years. What to do, what to do?

However, seeing your progress...  Hmmmmmm..... "should I cut it, should I grow it out, should I cut, should I grow?....."erplexed Doggone it!

Congratulations, ladies.

BTW, I just got my progress Tees in the mail and I had to crack up.  It'll be a long, long time before I even need t put one of them on.


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, great progress everyone!!!


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 13, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW congrats i just ordered my mega-tek....ups cant get here fast enough...i cant wait to start using it...um how exactly do i use it though...i just want to swim in it!!! ok maybe not cuz i dont want to be a  sasquatch...*as u can tell im a newbie* and im like totally excited


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 13, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW congrats i just ordered my mega-tek....ups cant get here fast enough...i cant wait to start using it...um how exactly do i use it though...i just want to swim in it!!! ok maybe not cuz i dont want to be a sasquatch...*as u can tell im a newbie* and im like totally excited


 

Welcome.  I just PM'd you.  I saw your post in the newbie thread so I sent you a message.  Try to read through some of the previous MT/OCT threads.  I know it is long but there is good info.  At least look at the first page or so and it has good instructions on how to use.

Yeah, I get how you want to swim in it.  If I could dunk my whole head in it daily I would.

If you have more questions after looking through the instructions on the first page of this thread - ask away.

Good luck & Happy Hair Growing (HHG)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> OMG, I can't believe what I am seeing.  Weaveologist and JK your progress is amazing.  I have been thinking of cutting my hair super short - for style.  I am sick of this stage I am in.  I like my hair super short or shoulder length or longer. This short (but not short enough) style is killing me.  Not a lot to do with it.  Plus I am just learning my natural hair. Can't twist worth a damn. Bored up to ying yang.  Scared to wear bands or scarves due to edges issue.  No weaves or wigs  or chemicals for same reason.  Have not worn my natural hair out in 25 or 30 years. What to do, what to do?
> 
> However, seeing your progress...  Hmmmmmm..... "should I cut it, should I grow it out, should I cut, should I grow?....."erplexed Doggone it!
> 
> ...



STOP.  If you cut your hair you will never experience the pleasant shock of seeing all your growth accumulated. Learn to get creative with styling. Like flat French rolls, or wrapping your hair up. Stick it out! You're are doing great!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> STOP.  If you cut your hair you will never experience the pleasant shock of seeing all your growth accumulated. Learn to get creative with styling. Like flat French rolls, or wrapping your hair up. Stick it out! You're are doing great!



Absolute and total Yeah, THAT! to Ms. Mahalialee (good to see you around here more, too!  ) 

Makes no sense to cut off perfectly _*healthy*_ hair if you are trying to grow it out....  Now if it was badly split, or just deeply damaged - okay.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot, NW. Now I have to get mega tek! Your hair is awesome!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi everyone I have been using MT for 3 wks, and already i see progress. My family as even noticed the change. I have some pics but they're not that good because my updated one i have curls in because im trying to learn how to roller set. well neway here they are.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hi everyone I have been using MT for 3 wks, and already i see progress. My family as even noticed the change. I have some pics but they're not that good because my updated one i have curls in because im trying to learn how to roller set. well neway here they are.



Your _*curled*_ hair now is actually longer than your _*straight*_ hair was then, so I KNOW your straight hair now is significantly longer than it was then -  Congrats!!!


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ladies,

Your results are amazing!


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 13, 2008)

My 2 month progress pics are in my siggy.  I'm currently in kinky twists as my hair was growing so fast, needed a break and didn't want to relax again so quickly. The winter is drawing in in the UK do the twists are a quick and easy option for me at the moment.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

LondonDiva!!!! Good to see you around!!! 

 

Urm, those are the old progress pics - we need new ones, missy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 13, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> Thanks a lot, NW. Now I have to get mega tek! Your hair is awesome!


 
You are welcome, sis....glad to help a sista out

Thanks girlie!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to have you back again LondonDiva. We haven't seen you in a looooooong while and we miss you girl.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 13, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> My 2 month progress pics are in my siggy. I'm currently in kinky twists as my hair was growing so fast, needed a break and didn't want to relax again so quickly. The winter is drawing in in the UK do the twists are a quick and easy option for me at the moment.


 
Hey LD...well, it's about time you showed your face around these parts....you have been missed!

Ummm....I'm with JustKiya...where are your NEW pics?????


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know how I miss this!!! GREAT PROGRESS Kiya!!!!!!!!   




JustKiya said:


> Okay, I finally have progress (of a sort) pictures.
> 
> I got DontSpeakDefeat's lovely progress shirt tonight (Fabulous! Thank you! Ya'll need to buy one of hers, or one of SouthernTease's - these shirts are *BRILLIANT*!) and I finally gave in and asked DH to take a picture of my hair. He was cute, making sure I was standing in the light just right and everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 13, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance but I just can't bare to read the whole Megatek/OCT threads.  Are you using both the poo and condish?  Or is there like a daily moisturizer you ladies are using to get these fabulous results?


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> LondonDiva!!!! Good to see you around!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Urm, those are the old progress pics - we need new ones, missy!



I know I know, the last time I relaxed or should I say texlaxed I poo-pooed the idea of flat ironing and just never got round to it, within a week or two had new growth and haven't relaxed since. I'm in the braids now giving the hair a rest but still MT'ing every day.



Aggie said:


> Good to have you back again LondonDiva. We haven't seen you in a looooooong while and we miss you girl.



Aww thanks Aggie, but to be honest there is only so much MT I can talk about especially as I just mix mine with a lil olive oil or SAA. I've been taking a lil break from LHCF, it really is like a full time job this forum sometimes.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey LD...well, it's about time you showed your face around these parts....you have been missed!
> 
> 
> Ummm....I'm with JustKiya...where are your NEW pics?????




I can see that, and thanks  It's nice to be missed. Well y'all can miss me next week I'm off to Thailand and Malaysia to trek on the elephants through the rainforest.. If it doesn't throw me off that is


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 13, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I know I know, the last time I relaxed or should I say texlaxed I poo-pooed the idea of flat ironing and just never got round to it, within a week or two had new growth and haven't relaxed since. I'm in the braids now giving the hair a rest but still MT'ing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow....well, have a great time and...be careful!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, after some lengthy discussions with JK, I have decided *NOT* to cut (at least at 3:09 PM PDT -LOL). It is still hard. But I realize if I cut it, I will never get to wear my progress Tees (great motivators, btw). So I will keep experimenting, trying to find some hair styles. I am usually pretty good with hair, but I think I have just not had practice with my *natural* hair. I don't know it, just started wearing it natural in May after -wow(I just did the math)- I think it has been 35 years- no wonder I don't know what I am doing. I have got to learn patience. I tried to do one twist, maybe two, and thought - *HELL NO*. I tried to shingle & after the bottom row, same response. Even when I rolled it on the perm wave rods, my plan was to take each curl, individually separate it to see what the look would be. I think I got to the third or fourth curl & just gave up & finger combed the rest. 

Just frustrting. 

Thanks, Ladies, for your encouragement and support. You might be sorry. If I get though this & I have this wicked natural hair - I really won't think my stuff stinks. You guys may be creating a monster.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> LondonDiva!!!! Good to see you around!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Urm, those are the old progress pics - we need new ones, missy!



ITA  More pics.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> OK, after some lengthy discussions with JK, I have decided *NOT* to cut (at least at 3:09 PM PDT -LOL). It is still hard. But I realize if I cut it, I will never get to wear my progress Tees (great motivators, btw). So I will keep experimenting, trying to find some hair styles. I am usually pretty good with hair, but I think I have just not had practice with my *natural* hair. I don't know it, just started wearing it natural in May after -wow(I just did the math)- I think it has been 35 years- no wonder I don't know what I am doing. I have got to learn patience. I tried to do one twist, maybe two, and thought - *HELL NO*. I tried to shingle & after the bottom row, same response. Even when I rolled it on the perm wave rods, my plan was to take each curl, individually separate it to see what the look would be. I think I got to the third or fourth curl & just gave up & finger combed the rest.
> 
> Just frustrting.
> 
> Thanks, Ladies, for your encouragement and support. You might be sorry. If I get though this & I have this wicked natural hair - I really won't think my stuff stinks. You guys may be creating a monster.


 
I'm so glad Kiya talked you out of cutting your hair. When it comes to any natural hairstyle PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT...and this is coming from someone who *still* haven't grasped the technique of flat twists.


----------



## allabouthair (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG!. I was forced to purchase this Mega-Tek tonight after reading these posts. I went through about 10 pages of this post and it was so much information I had to skip to last. I want IN!! You guys are having the greatest progress and I want to be a part of that. Beautiful, Beautiful hair on this board is all I can say!. You guys really encourage me I tell ya!


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Ok I have decided to take the Mega/OCT plunge. I just ordered my products and I am going to start them after my next relaxer in about 9-10 weeks in December. I'm too excited, I can only imagine how much I can get done in 6 months before my next bday!

From an anecdotal perspective, have people seen better results with the megatek alone or with the megateck/oct mix? I want both length and thickness so I was going to do both. What do you all think?

Thanks again ladies for sharing your progress, I am super inspired!!


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh and one more quick question, I am obviously slightly slow when it comes to updating my signature on LHCF. How do I add the pikistrips link to my profile? I have tried and tried to no avail ;( I am going to take another picture day tonight to show my last 2 months of progress now that I am post-relaxer...

..and who am I foolin? As soon as I get the MT and OCT bottles, I'm starting my challenge!!!  

Ciao ladies!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 14, 2008)

Ms Montoute:

Try this:
1.  go to My Gallery in your pikistrips
2.  click the pic u want
3.  u should c on the left "Image Code"
4.  copy the code in the box under "image code"
5. paste that code in your in your siggy (via edit profile option)


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 18, 2008)

okay ladies i finally read this whole thread(well kinda), i was soo moved that i couldn't stopi am floored with some of these progress shots. good job ladies. wow wow wow. okay i finally got my MT 2days, yay! i trying to grow out my bald spot in my nape area. also i plan to order some OCT, because i need some length in my life. lol or maybe i'll use oct on my front and mt on my back. i want even hair across the board. okay i'll be keeping track of my progress and will post pics asap


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW!  Progress is amazing!  Where do you order Mega Tek from?  How do you use it?


----------



## AshMoBev (Oct 19, 2008)

Everyone's getting such great results. I just received my MT yesterday and plan to use it tonite. I hope my results are as great as yours!!! (FINGERS CROSSED!!)....


----------



## EbonyEyes (Oct 19, 2008)

stepfun83 said:


> How do you apply your Mega Tek, do you apply it directly to your scalp or your hair, do you mix it up with some other products? I am just curious because your growth is incredible! I thought about purchasing some Mega Tek but I didn't really know how to apply it to my hair for the best results, can you please hook me up with some tips?


 
Hi!!!

I apply a Mega-Tek mix to my scalp daily and wash my hair weekly.  I don't apply the Mega-Tek directly to my hair.  My mix consists of 2 oz of Mega-Tek, 1/8 tsp of castor oil, 1/8 tsp of vitamin e oil, and 1/8 tsp of silk amino acids.  One 16 oz bottle of Mega-Tek lasted me 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 3, 2008)

Ladies!  Awesome progress.  

I added MT to Virgin Hair Fertilizer and the results are a-mazing.  I almost have the hair i cut off almost a month ago, back again!  I'm dizzy.  I had been wearing my hair in a wash and go ponytail and hadn't straightened in about a month.  So I had no idea.  None.  This weekend I had my hair pressed for the first time and I was shocked when I got home...

I slacked up on garlic supps, bcs it was making my stomach a little......but i'll lower my dosage and start again.  The shedding started and I have to address it.  I got the best of both worlds with the _tingle, tangle _of vhf and the _protein power_ of mt...you guys got it goin' on!


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG.  You all have such wonderful progress.  Very inspiring.  I see a product pusher and I feel the PJism coming out ... dang it...I can't keep buying stuff.  I want  to be MBL by Summer 2009.....taps fingers....yeah this a good reason.  Isn't it?


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Really?  Awwww....shucks, now I can dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao at the smiley usage


----------



## Teja (Feb 9, 2009)

Did all the people use Mt and Oct or just one of them?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 16, 2009)

im going to try this stuff


----------



## ebaby (Nov 2, 2010)

started using again last month...will update in Dec...I made a super grow megatek hair mix:
megatek
jbco
black seed oil
olive oil
coconut oil
tea tree oil
surge
a dab of mtg
reg castor oil
mill creek biotin shampoo
avocado oil
can't remember what else but at this point I can't feel my scalp at all and my relaxed hair suffers from shrinkage


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 2, 2010)

wrong thread...


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

does anyone have a recent update or progress pics with Mega Tek new formula. I'd love to see what the new formula is capable of before buying. 

I'm interested in OCT as well but I've never tried it. I got fast growth and thickness from MT from 09-10


----------



## ilong (Jul 23, 2015)

@PureSilver - I would be interested in results with the new formula as well.  I still have one bottle of the old formulation left, which I plan to start using again soon. Would like to know if the new formulation is as good.
This last week or so it occurred to me, my hair LOVES SULFUR.  I always get great thickness and growth.  I've used Njoy's, MTG, MT and Liquid Gold in the past.   So back to sulfur based products I go.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm not too keen on the new formula. @ilong. I've used the old formula in the past with great results. I need the old formula back into my life, I love to "stick to the evil I know"


----------



## ilong (Jul 24, 2015)

@PureSilver - understood.  Seems like manufacturers always muck up the good stuff.  Good Luck!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't get it though, if a product is great why make changes to it.


----------



## ilong (Jul 24, 2015)

Nor do I - unless it's a regulatory issue, which I don't believe applies in this case.


----------

